# Midnight: A Lost Faith's Shadow. Book 1, The Awakening. Chapter 3, Baden's Bluff



## Hrothgar (Jun 30, 2006)

*Arc of Zimra, Day 13 LA 99*

Pausing in the late afternoon sun, his gnarled hands stretching a heavy net on the dock, the fisherman Ebil felt a shiver run down his back.  Above, seagulls flocked and shrieked, fighting over the entrails of the fish Ebil had just cleaned.  The stench of fish and tar wafted across the docks with the hot wind of late summer.  Ebil's eyes scanned the rotting docks with its unkempt hanging nets and innumerable small fishing boats.  Many fishermen were returning from their work on the Pellurian Sea, sullenly glaring at the human tithemasters waiting to collect their bounty on the docks.  Ebil had seen this scence uncountable times before, but tonight something was different.  Something dangerours stalked the docks.  Without meeting eye contact, Ebil eyed the Shadow warriors: Blood Mother orcs with elaborate tattoos, mohawk-shaved heads, and cruel vardatches.  Frightening and cruel, Ebil had lived with them all his life.  No, something else was different.  No.  Wait.  There!  An orc.  Tall and rangily built, and guiding a small skiff with a pushpole, no less.  Not a Blood Mother, either.  Even the other orcs on the docks moved away when the other orc passed by.  Dressed in dark leather with a its long, black hair tied in a topknot, the large orc was looking for something.  No, not looking.  Hunting.  Momentarily Ebil's eyes made contact with the orc's black orbs.  Again, Ebil's blood ran cold.  The eyes were not those of a mindless orc.  Instead, they held a calculating, cold intelligence.  This creature was more dangerous than any orc Ebil had ever before seen in Baden's Bluff.



The small skiffs skimmed the dark waters under cover of night.  The hot wind of Zimra still blew, even at this late hour.  Ahead, the rocky promontory of the Erenlander city of Baden's Bluff crouched darkly against the blue-black night sky.  The journey across the Pelluria had taken almost thirty days.  Bardin had made sure the Heroes were active, helping the other gnomes and the Erenlander Geoffrey maintain the barge.  Little did they see in their journey, actively avoiding islands and other ships to maintain their secrecy as well as avoid any hidden dangers.

Now, only miles away from the Pellurian city, the barge was held fast in deeper water and out of sight of the shore as the Heroes were rowed toward the northeastern docks of Baden's Bluff.  The Worm Docks, as Geoffrey called them.  Almost two miles of rotting docks, stinking nets, dank alleyways, and dilapidated warehouses, taverns, and homes, all crowded together as if seeking refuge from the Shadow.  Tonight the Heroes would enter Baden's Bluff while Bardin and Geoffrey would continue west along the southern coast of the Pelluria before returning north before the coming of winter.

The small skiffs pulled in next to the cliffside shores, lurking in the shadows out of site of the lights gleaming from windows in houses and taverns along the docks not more than one hundred feet away.  Above and to the south, the city of Baden's Bluff climbed from the seaside docks around the hill and bluff from which the city got its name, lights gleaming and sparkling in the warm air.

Quickly. Geoffrey hissed. Fell lurk in these waters.  We cannot stay here long.  Hidden under the water not more than a foot is an old stone quay, now sunken and long fogotten.  Hold to it straight to the Worm Docks.  But be swift, else the dark things in the water will claim you.  See the tavern with its bright lights?  Follow the alleyway to its left.  It is narrow and treacherous, but help can be found there.  Don't worry about orcs, they fear the fell that sometimes walk the docks as well.

Bardin reaches out, clasping each Heroes hand, but lingering long with Kaela's.  I wish our parting did not leave behind such unknowns.  Unfortunately, my crew is accounted for and I cannot have Geoffrey quide you into the city.  The punishment for missing crewmembers is swift and harsh.  The gray-haired gnomes winces in the dark.  May Aryth herself bless you all and the child that you protect. Go!  Now!  With that, Geoffrey steps from the skiff into the water and onto the invisible, submerged quay, his hands held out to assist others.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 30, 2006)

Riding in the skiff, the almost relaxed feeling Lodric had during the routine days upon the barge quickly fades.  

Lodric shakes Bardin's hand.  You and Geoffrey, and all your crew have our deepest appreciation for your assistance.  Can you give us some indication as to what or who we should expect down that alley?  It has to have been at least an arc since you have had contact here.  In that time things may have changed without your knowledge.  Whoever we meet will have no reason to trust us, but I hesitate to reveal your assistance to gain their trust unless I can be reasonably assured that we are dealing with the correct people.   Is there another, safer means by which we can identify ourselves and begin the inevitable dance needed to measure the trustworthiness of each other?


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 1, 2006)

Geoffrey reaches for Lodric, assistant him onto the submerged quay.  The footing is stable.  The quay is covered with shellfish and sediment.  Geoffrey continues to help the others as he whispers to Lodric.  The alley is a contact point for the insurgency.  Strangers such as you will be easy to spot for them.  Look for friends were you least expect.  And show them this.  Geoffrey holds forth to Lodric the shell of a small, brown, freshwater clam.  These are only found in the Ishensa.  The resistance will know you have been ferried to them by the Blue Sky Traders.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 3, 2006)

The gratitude in Kaela's eyes is clear even in the dark. "Thank you for all your help, my friend. I know we handled things poorly back at the warehouses." She blushes slightly. "You saved us, and in turn saved Aislinn." She leans close and kisses the gnome lightly on the cheek before turning and lowering herself into the water. Helping Aislinn down, she whispers a quiet warning as to the footing and holds the girl close.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 4, 2006)

The gray-haired gnomes is silent after Kaela's kiss.  The darkness does not betray his emotion, but his strangely-tender voice does.  In my heart, I do not know if this girl is tied in any way to our struggle.  But, to live with doubt, that I did not do all I could for her...what if she is special?  Not to mention, I could not deny any of you my support when you succeeded in making it into the Blue Sky Traders.  My fortune smile on you...on all of us.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 6, 2006)

With a swift goodbye, Bardin and Geoffrey and the accompanying gnomes move the skiffs toward the horizon, slowly dissappearing into the darkness.  The Heroes waste little time on the submerged stone quay and move west toward the piers.  All about, the black water of the Pelluria swirls with hidden menace as hideous thoughts cross the Heroes' minds.  Channels cut into the stone bluff on their left also seem to hold hidden menace.  Still, the submerged quay provides easy footing, covered in sand and shellfish.  At its end, the Heroes stand just under the wharves at the water's edge.  Above, dank alleyways run between dilapidated warehouses, taverns, and homes; the larger streets have lights, but alleys are dangerously dark.  To the north, the docks and wharves stretch off into the dark, fishing boats bobbing on the night sea and the wind whistling through fishing nets hung on rails.

With Starhl's and Lodric's assistance, Herger heaves himself onto the pier above and assists the others up.  The sounds of the city are muted by the warm night wind, but conversations, shouts, and soft music drift on the night wind to the Heroes' ears.  The smell of tar and fish on the piers mingle with the smells of cooked meals and human refuse from the city above.  In the darkness, the harsh laughter of orcs reminds the Heroes that Baden's Bluff is still tightly in the grip of the Shadow.

Moving into the dark alley as Bardin directed, the Heroes lose themselves in the darkness.  Two-story homes, most likely those of fishermen, crowd around the Heroes.  Moving slowly to avoid hidden obstacles and hidden knives in the dark, the Heroes are suddenly startled by a flash of white in an alcove.  A tall woman, dressed in dark leather, her face and hands a silky white steps out.  The minute amount of light in the alley glints off her full, red lips.Well, well, well.  You certainly aren't my usual clients.  Two big men - no, one big man and one really big man.  I think I might have something you want.  And a beautiful young woman.  I service woman as well.  So, anyone looking for a good time?


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 6, 2006)

Kaela's eyes narrow as she bites back the refusal that comes to mind. _This is no Dorn,_ she thinks. _I know not the ways of these people._ She waits for Lodric to act, holding Aislinn close. _Maybe he can show the shell in a discrete way..._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 6, 2006)

Valurel raises his eyebrows in surprise upon seeing the woman and hearing her speak.  Unsure how to proceed, or what to say, he keeps his mouth shut and tries to shrink back deeper into the shadows of the alley.  He hopes that someone knows how to answer this woman without getting them all into trouble...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 6, 2006)

Lodric steps forward with just a hint of timidity and hesitation.  Good times are difficult to find in these dark days.  When someone suggested we turn down here, I did not realize we might find such a lovely woman to offer us comfort.  My friends and I travel together and I'm not sure if we have anything we could exchange for your ministrations, let me see...  Lodric begins patting pockets pulling things out for a moment so they can be seen by the woman briefly; a candle stub, the clamshell, a small bit of soap.  Alas, it appears we have little to offer.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 6, 2006)

The woman's full red lips part in a big smile, her white teeth flashing in the darkness.  My, you _are_ new to these parts, aren't you?  She laughs lightly, but without warmth.  Small tokens will not buy any of my charms, stranger.  But, I think you might possess something others in the city may be interested in.  Still, this is awkward isn't it?  I don't even know your names or what pleasures you seek.  Come now, don't be shy.  What are your names?  The tall woman places her cool hand on Lodric's shoulder seductively before nestling up to Herger, her attractive gaze fixed on Starhl.  Strong, brave men have many tales to tell.  Her seductive gaze travels up and down Kaela's lithe body approvingly.  And strong women, too.  Tell me your tale so I know better with whom you may wish to speak.  And after that...well, I can offer companionship and pleasure if you wish.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 6, 2006)

Herger stands frozen and unsure of what to do.  He had been somewhat out of his element on the water and again traversing the stone quary.  And now, even in Badens Bluff, he is still very uncomfortable.  The woman as pretty, but he did not know how to act.  Kaelas warmth and kindness were very strange to him.  Even with all of this though, something just felt odd.  He hoped that none of the group would give up their mission as he felt that this woman might not be able to be trusted.  However, he had no reason to trust his own intuition as it was normally wrong.  

Still standing stiff with the woman next to him and uncomfortably close, he tries to size her up looking for any potential weapons or warning devices she might have.  Deciding to play dumb, he places his hand on her head and politely asks.  "I look for work.  Need to eat and good with lifting heavy things.  Can you help me find somebody to give me work."

He hopes that Kaela is able to figure this woman out as he has little ability in doing so himself.


----------



## Krug (Jul 9, 2006)

"My name is Starhl," the barbarian growls, doubtful if the companionship or pleasure of this lass is what he would be after, but she certainly is... attractive. Starhl dismissed the thoughts from his mind.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 9, 2006)

Valurel continues to watch the exchange of words with the woman from his hiding place in the shadows of the alley.  Feeling totally out of his element, he is content to watch quietly and allow his companions to deal with the situation.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 9, 2006)

Kalea steps forward, a bolder expression on her face than her thoughts would reveal. "Our business is our own, woman, unless there is something that ties us together you might be aware of." She moves to within a step of the brazen, tall woman, making it known that if conversation is to be had, it should be with her.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 9, 2006)

A disappointed look on her face, the woman removes Herger's hand from her dark hair with a frown.  Thank you, Northman, but I am not a dog for petting.  Looking back at Starhl, the woman smiles.  Starhl.  Another strong Northman.  My name is Jodya.  She nods slowly with a small smile curling her lips.  I like a man that disdains secrets.  I hope we can spend more time together.  Seductively, one finger pulls on her lower lip.  Only the sound of the Wolf crunching on a rotten fish brings Starhl back to reality.

Her eyes lingering on Starhl as long as possible, Jodya turns to Kaela.  Her fine figure sighs audibly.  I obviously did not underestimate you, I see.  The glue that holds this ragged group together, I would bet.  Alright, keep your secrets.  I know who you seek and who sent you.  She turns to Lodric.  Don't lose that shell, else those who you seek might even kill to keep their secrets.  Her gaze drifts to Valurel in the shadows.   Some of you face a fate worse than death if found.  And it will be hard to disguise you.  We must move now, while darkness covers our travels.  She glares at Kaela.  Follow me, you will not get a second chance.  With a smile at Starhl, the lithe woman strides angrily into the darkness of the alley, the Wolf whining and scurrying out of her way.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 10, 2006)

Lodric smiles to himself at the exchange between Kaela and Jodya, but wisely says nothing more as he moves to follow her.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 10, 2006)

"Thank you, Jodya." She rushes forward to keep up with the woman's fast stride. "Know that I did not mean offense. I... we... are weary from the journey here and still wet from our excursion below the pier." Kaela looks to Jodya's face as they walk.

ooc: Not sure if you want a Diplomacy roll?


----------



## Krug (Jul 11, 2006)

Starhl turns away from her gaze, try to curb any blushing, and leans down to Wolf so that his companions would not see. He rubs the head of the canine. "Aye a fine meal for you uh?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 11, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Jodya." She rushes forward to keep up with the woman's fast stride. "Know that I did not mean offense. I... we... are weary from the journey here and still wet from our excursion below the pier." Kaela looks to Jodya's face as they walk.
> 
> ooc: Not sure if you want a Diplomacy roll?




OOC: Uh-oh!  Don't have Kaela go soft now!  She was kickin/ some booty!  With Kaela's outstanding Sense Motive modifier, she can ascertain Jodya is extremely jealous of Kaela's situation: surrounded by four capable, strong male warriors.  And Kaela doesn't appear to want to share, at least to Jodya.  BTW, for everyone, I have been consulting your character sheets for skills.  If anything comes up, like with Bobbitron, just post the skill and modifier if you think I need it.  It certainly saves me some time.



Kaela stiffens slightly, cursing her momentary weakness as she hears Fallax scoff lightly behind her.  Looking up at the Giant, Fallax says nothing more, but stalks closer to Kaela.  Next to Starhl, the Wolf looks up with understanding in her eyes, but no other emotion visible, content only to be next to her chosen companion as she pads along silently.

Compassion, too?  Why, aren't you just the sweet country girl!  Jodya's whisper is laced with sarcasm.  I don't need anyone's sympathy!, she hisses.  However, Jodya does not meet Kaela's inquiring gaze.

The mysterious woman leads the heroes through a labyrinth of alleyways, at times crawling through noxious circular stone culverts, in an effort to avoid the larger, lighted streets.  When passing near lighted areas, the Heroes note that Jodya is indeed an Erenlander, her height betraying some Dornish ancestry.  Dark, auburn hair cascades down her back and over a tight fitting leather top.  Her skin is a milky white, much unlike the tanned skin of the Heroes.  She carries no weapons that are visible, but she seems more than capable of taking care of herself.

Crawling through a ruined building, its ceiling collapsed, Jodya pauses in a dark alley, waiting for the Heroes to gather themselves.  Passing down the center of the alley is a dark channel of water, an inlet from the coast nearby.  From the smell rising from the water, it is obvious fish remains and worse have been dumped here lately.  Walking slowly ahead, Jodya stops, her eyes fixed on the water.  Hsst!  Don't move!  Too late.  The water splashes and froths as dark forms emerge from the water behind and in front of the Heroes.  Hideous mockery of Erenlanders they are, with slackened, bloated, lips pulled back to reveal yellowed teeth snapping for flesh.  Fell.  And they are hungry.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 11, 2006)

Lodric steps between Aislinn and the nearest Fell and prepares to strike.

ooc: Unarmed +3 (1d6+1, x2)

How many Fell and are there any possible escape routes if needed?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 11, 2006)

Valurel also places himself between Aislinn and the Fell, opposite Lodric to cover her other flank.  As soon as a target is close enough to strike, he does so, lashing out viciously with his claws.

OOC:  2 claws, +6 each to hit, 1d4+3 each for damage


----------



## Krug (Jul 13, 2006)

Starhl draws his blade and slices at the nearest Fell. "Down with you foul things!" He tries to stand close to his comrades and block the way to Aislinn. 

_Bjorn's Faith: +9, 2d6+6/19-20_


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 13, 2006)

OOC: To get the game moving, I am taking basic actions for Kaela and maddmic.  I assume maddmic would attack with his greataxe.  I don't know what Kaela would do, but for now, Lodric and Valurel are between Aislinn and the Fell.  I assume Kaela is with Aislinn.  Thornir, it is hard to tell the Fell numbers in the dark.  At least as many Heroes in the first wave and the way the water is churning, more are rising as well.



Quickly the Heroes move to protect their charge Aislinn.  Valurel and Lodric stand in front of Kaela and Aislinn, their back to the wall, a horrified look on both their faces.  Behind even Aislinn crouches Fallax, whimpering in terror.

Blast!  They must have swam up from the bay! Jodya spits in anger.

With a gurgling hiss, the Fell rise from the dark water, clambering up on the thick alley boards near the ruined building.  Quickly the Wolf moves between Starhl and a bloated Fell, tearing into it reluctantly.  The Fell strikes back and the Wolf cries in pain, but Starhl brings _Bjorn's Faith_ down on the Fell's head, splitting it like a ripe mellon.  Quickly the body sinks as more Fell clamber up over it, seeking to get at warm flesh.
OOC: The Wolf takes 4 points of damage.  _Bjorn's Faith_ now acts as a +1 weapon.  Please record that on your character sheet, Krug and factor it into your attack bonus next time.

With amazing power, another Fell pulls itself up rapidly in front of Lodric.  Striking with terrible force, Lodric's fist smashes through its chest.  The Fell does not seem to notice as it grabs Lodric's shoulder and begins to gnaw into flesh with its blackened teeth.
OOC: Lodric takes 5 points of damage.

Valurel does not wait for the Fell to come to him.  Sinking his talons into the neck of a clambering Fell, the Ghost rips and tears undead flesh.  The Fell swings at Valurel, its filthy nails coming within inches of Valurel's face.

Herger's axe has no equal.  As a Fell clambers into the alley, it is sheared in half by the great axe, its arms still flailing as its torso sinks beneath the churning waters.

Jodya also fights, one of her fists smashes into the skull of a Fell, a loud snap indicating its neck breaking.  Still, the undead creature fumbles past Jodya to swing at Herger with its claws, but missing.

From the street at the end of the alley, a cry of alarm goes up.  A battle rages!  Ready your axes, Bloods!


OOC: Next round, with the rate the Fell are clambering up, Herger, Valurel, Starhl, and Lodric will each gain one additional Fell attacker to any they are fighting now with one Fell for each still clambering out of the water to get at them the following round.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 13, 2006)

They continue to come at us, and it sounds like orcs will soon join the fray.  Things are quickly becoming too dangerous to remain here, we must prepare to flee!
Lodric continues to strike at the Fell while also looking for an escape route.

ooc: Unarmed +3 (1d6+1, x2) and possible escape routes, please.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 13, 2006)

OOC:
I appologize for my lack of consistant posting.  Vacation is almost over.

IC:
Herger sees the swarm of fell keep coming from the water.  Hearing the black speak and Lodric he nods.  "We must make haste.  We cannot fight two enemies!"

OOC:
Herger looks for possible escape routes as well as keeping an eye out for any orcs who might show up.


----------



## Krug (Jul 14, 2006)

Starhl raises his blade and swings it at the Fell. "Taste the blade and know your end!" He is worried about the Wolf, and fights next to her as much as possible. 

_Bjorn's Faith: +10, 2d6+7/19-20; using Cleave. 
_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 14, 2006)

Valurel also begins to look for a possible opening and a way for them to escape while at the same time lashing out again at the Fell he had wounded earlier.

OOC: 2 claws, +6 each to hit, 1d4+3 each for damage


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 14, 2006)

OOC: I'll give Bobitron one more day before I reply.  The alley runs almost directly east-west.  The west direction leads to a lighted street, maybe forty feet or so and that is where the orc speech was heard.  To the east, it stretches into darkness with the channel running down its center.  The channel is approximately 5-7 feet wide with five feet on either side serving as floorboards next to the buildings.  Another possible direction is the ruined building the Heroes clambered through from the north.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 14, 2006)

"Lodric and Herger have the truth of the matter," Kaela says. "We must flee." Lowering her voice to a whisper that the orcs won't hear, she decides on a meeting place. "The ruined building to the north! Quickly! Herger, carry Aislinn. I will follow you. My magic will cover our retreat!"

Raising her arms, she focuses for a moment, calling a rolling bank of fog from the water to envelope the Heroes. "We will fight another day, Starhl. Protect the Hope!"

_ooc: Cast Fog Cloud, reducing my Spell Points to 8 and covering a 20' area to block all vision beyond 5'._


----------



## maddmic (Jul 14, 2006)

Hearing Kaela, Herger nods and tries to scoop up Aislin and then make for the building.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 14, 2006)

OOC: Everyone except Krug mentioned they were looking for an escape route.  Therefore, I will assume Starhl is guarding the rear in the retreat.  Online die rollers are not that fun.  I am going to have to keep a few dies in my desk at work. 


Aislinn gives a small cry as she is whisked off her feet by Herger.  The attacking Fell leaps onto Herger's back, its yellowed teeth tearing into Herger's flesh.  Almost immediately the tearing stops, as the Fell goes limp and slides from Herger's back with a sickening splat onto the alley's boards.  Herger glances back briefly as he ducks into the ruined building to see Jodya standing over the downed Fell, noisome grume dripping from her clenched fist.  Go!  Starhl and I will cover your retreat!  Jodya turns to face the oncoming Fell.  Behind her, Fallax scrambles after Herger into the dark building.
OOC: Herger takes 6 points of damage.

Kaela's voice calls forth Aryth's magic subtly, its manifestation rising from the channel in wisps of fog.  Quickly the alley is dowsed in a white cloud, curses and cries coming from unknown combatants.  Despite the windy night, the fog holds its form in the narrow alleyway, but it wil not be long before the night's wind tears it to shreds, leaving the Heroes exposed.  Taking a step back in the general direction of the ruined building, a slouched form materializes out of the fog in front of Kaela.  With a hungry moan, it latches onto Kaela, its head planted squarely in her belly as it begins to gnaw its way to her vitals.
OOC: Kaela takes 5 points of damage.

Valurel's claws makes short work of the Fell he had grappled, its head lolling at an odd angle as it slips to the alley floor.  Taking a step back, Valurel places his hand against the ruined building.  Before he can duck into the opening, another Fell rakes at him with its soiled nails, blood running freely down the Ghost's chest and shoulder.
OOC: Valurel takes 5 points of damage.

Lodric's first blow staggers the Fell, the second crushes its chest.  Its spirit released from its foul prison, the Fell staggers back into the fog and a loud splash marks its passing.  Sidling back against the ruined building, Lodric is chased by another Fell, a young child with long, ragged wisps of brown hair.  Help me father!  Help me!  So cold!  The Fell lunges at Lodric, encircling her arms around him.  But Lodric twists free, his eyes wide with horror.

Standing next to Jodya, her form barely visible in the nighted fog, Starhl swings his sword in anticipation.  Its blade smashes through brittle ribs as it drops the first Fell, the undead's white eyes wide in surprise.  Wrenching the sword out of the carcass, its momentum carries it into another of the hungry undead, crushing skull and popping eyes.  Many thanks, Northman!, Jodya's voice rings in the air.  Next to Starhl, the Wolf waits for the next wave of Fell, but stays well away from Jodya.  In the darkness, mutable forms move at the edge of Starhl's vision and the water continues to splash.  More Fell are coming.
OOC: Starhl took out the second Fell, the one attacking Jodya, with Cleave.  Thanks for reminding me of that feat.

Blast this fog!  Where did it come from?

Bah!  I hear steel!  Someone with weapons!  Good, I was itchn' for a fight tonight!

Wait! There's Fell in there.  Let 'em tear 'em up!  Then we can swat those bloated carcasses!  I like it when they pop!


----------



## Krug (Jul 15, 2006)

Starhl rushes to aid Lodric or Kaela, whichever is closer, striking at the Fell. *"OVER HERE!"* the barbarian yells. 

_Bjorn's Faith: +10, 2d6+7/19-20; using Cleave if possible._


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 17, 2006)

"Starhl!" Kaela calls out, groaning with pain. Raising her hand, she tries to beat the foul creature off. Her other hand comes up with a sharp but plain dagger that she drives down into the creature's head.

_ooc: Dagger (+2 1d4 damage)_


----------



## maddmic (Jul 17, 2006)

Sensing the urgency and knowing that the numbers are beginning to overwhelm Stahrl and the others, Herger sets Aislin down in the building.  "Stay with me young one.  Keep an eye out for any other of these creatures Fallax."

With that he looks for any rubble from the ruined building.  

OOC:
Herger is looking for something to throw.  Something resembling a boulder.  He is wanting to throw it at any fell aproaching the heroes as they retreat.  Not necessarily at ones which are engaged as he would probably hit one of the heroes.    If there is nothing around, then he will pull his axe and wait for his friends.

Boulder +4 (1d10 + 4, x2) 30’ (+2 BAB, +2 Dx)

We really should just make a backpack for Aislin.  a-la C3-P0 in Empire.  Herger could run w/ her or fight with her.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 17, 2006)

Setting Aislinn down in the rubble, Herger remerges from the building, a heavy slab of stone and mortar couched between his shoulder, chin, and hand.  In the fog and darkness, it is almost impossible to distinguish the twisting figures locked in battle as friend or foe.  Waiting patiently, he spies both the Ghost and Lodric the Stranger materialize out of the fog near the entrance to the dilapitated building.  With a heave the stone block flies through the air catching the Fell pursuing the Ghost in the chest.  The Fell careens over, grated by the momentum of the stone block on the alley boards into a slippery, wet mess.
OOC: OK, that was pretty cool, maddmic.

In the darkness, Valurel pulls himself up along the building, the dark opening of the building leading into rubble and broken timbers.  Beside him stands the Giant and five feet from the entrance the Stranger, a grotesque mockery of a small child trying to sink her teeth into his thigh.  As his claws rake through the Fell's flesh, the Fell turns its attention to her new attacker.  Father!  it weeps.  Don't hurt me, father! I haven't been bad, Father!  I am just so cold!  Her teeth sink into Valurel's side, tearing flesh.  Quickly Lodric brings his fist down on the Fell's head, and the child drops to the floorboards crying no more.
OOC: I made up actions for Valurel and Lodric since they have not posted.  One of Lodric's claws wound the Fell, Lodric finished it.  Valurel takes 3 points of damage.

Panicking in the darkness, Kaela's blade glances off the rubbery flesh covering the Fell's skull.  Ripping and tearing at her stomach, Kaela feels her life blood run down her legs.  Hearing Kaela's cries for help, Starhl follows her voice through the fog.  With a mighty swing, Starhl severs the spine of the Fell, the limp carcass sprawling in the alley.  Swinging madly again, his sword smashes into another Fell, but this larger one does not stop.  Its fist smashes into Starhl's skull drawing blood.  Staggered, Starhl watches as the Wolf launches into the Fell's side.  The Fell does not seem to slow, as its claws stretch for Starhl's throat.
(OOC: Kaela's attack missed with the dagger and she takes 6 points of damage.  Starhl killed the Fell attacking Kaela but was beset by another Fell.  Starhl takes 6 points of damage.  Starhl wounded the Fell as did the Wolf, but it seems more resilient than the other Fell)

In the fog, the Heroes can hear Jodya battling, her fists squelching against the bloated bodies of the Fell.  To the west, the fog begins to clear in the wind and lights from the street seep into the alley.  Hulking shadows begin to move into the alley, moving slowly to avoid any hidden dangers. Drop yer' weapons!  Else we'll make ya' embrace those hungry critters'.  Ha!  And if ya' don't understand me, good.  My vardatch is thirsty!

OOC: Lodric, Valurel, and Herger can make it into the ruined building next round as there does not seem to be any Fell nearby.  Starhl and Kaela can make it to the building with the Fell following.  The six or so orcs are approximately 40 feet away from the Heroes and given their pace in the fog, they will be to the Heroes in two rounds.  The Heroes are unsure if they are as visible in the fog as the orcs moving in from the street.


----------



## Krug (Jul 18, 2006)

Strahl grabs Kaela and starts dragging her back to the building. "Quick! We must retreat!' he says. He swings his blade at the Fell while shoving Kaela back. 

_If attacking, Bjorn's Faith: +10, 2d6+7/19-20_


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 18, 2006)

Lodric speaks quitely to Herger and Valurel, I'm going to try and help Jodya.  You two cannot chance being seen by the orcs, you should head into the building with Aislinn and stay out of sight.

Lodric moves towards the sounds of where Jodya is fighting to try and aid her own retreat.  If engaged by fell he uses his unarmed strikes.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 18, 2006)

Silent tears streaming down her face, Kaela struggles to back away from the creature intent on her destruction. Looking to Starhl's angry face, she whispers "I can't take any more!" She lets him lead her away from the fray, calling upon the fog to thicken again.

ooc: Retreat toward the building. Hopefully Starhl can cover her while she runs. I don't mind a Fell following, I have confidence the others will be able to deal. Cast Fog again to continue the coverage.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 18, 2006)

Valurel's face is twisted into a feral snarl.  Upon hearing Lodric's words, he growls in frustration but does as Lodric suggests and ducks into the building.  He moves to Aislinn's side and stands over her protectively.  If anything gets past his companions into the building, he places himself between it and Aislinn and readies himself for more battle.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Valurel melts into the building's shadows, crouching near Aislinn.  The girl sits on her knees, her ears straining to discern the events taking place around her.  Gripping the Ghost's forearm, she whispers, Valurel, what is happening?  Are the others all right?  I thought I heard orcs!  Next to her, Fallax hisses, Erunsil, let us flee!  The others can catch up to us!  We are fools to leave Aislinn so close to danger! Outside, Herger stands in front of the building's sagging doorway, peering into the fog looking for his companions.  The fog seems to thicken as he hears Kaela speak the strange words once again.  Shivering despite the warmth in the night air, Herger's eyes spot the orcs, now only tens of feet away, but their forms fade with the thickening of the fog.
(OOC: maddmic has not replied, so I assumed Herger would stand guard near the entrance and seek to make sure everyone made it inside safely.)

Taking a step back, Kaela calls on the magic of Aryth once again, its fluid form coalescing into wisps of thick fog.  In front of her, Starhl and the Wolf stand between the bloated Fell, its wounds leaking diseased water.  With a hiss its fist whistles through the air, but only glances off Starhl's upraised arm.  With the Wolf tearing its rotten, flabby thigh, Starhl swings madly, seeking to end the battle quickly.  With a sick "chunk", the blade cleaves through its neck, its head dangling awkwardly.  Still the Fell comes forward, teeth snapping in anticipation for flesh, the very essence of Shadow seeming to drive it on.
(OOC: Since Bobitron and Krug both declared actions, I had Kaela and Starhl take a five foot step back and cast a spell and attack, respectively.  Both are now only feet from the entrance, but the one Fell is still attacking.)

Lodric melts into the fog to find Jodya, the woman seeking out the Fell, her fists crushing a skull, the carcass dropping to the floorboards.  Hissing with hunger, several Fell descend on Lodric, the undead seemingly taking no notice in Jodya.  Erenlander!  Flee!  I will hold the point! The orcs are coming!, she hisses.  Lodric has little time to respond, his fists smashing into a Fell, the undead corpse of an old man.  The brittle bones snap under his powerful fists and the creature collapses and slips into the channel with a splash.  Another Fell lunges at Lodric, its arms encircling his legs, blackened teeth chewing into flesh.
OOC: Lodric takes 7 points of damage.  Of the two that attacked him, he has killed one Fell.

Blast this fog!  Its unnatural!

I saw several and one was a real tall fellow!  Northman! Ha!  I will relish stomping his head in the dirt!

Watch yer' footin' boys!  You'll be Fell food if ya' fall in that channel!

OOC: Because Kaela cast fog cloud once again and the fog thickened, I will rule the orcs hesitate, mainly because of their fear of water and that they can't see in the fogs.  The orcs will be to the Heroes in two rounds.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 19, 2006)

Reeling in pain, Lodric heeds the advice of Jodya and retreats to the ruined building with the others.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 19, 2006)

Herger is unsure of what to do.  He looks at Kaela and Starhl retreating to the building, while Lodric leaves the building to go back into the fog.  He turns to look at Aislin and Valurel.  Hearing Fallax Herger knows that the old man is right.  They must flee in order to protect the girl.  He begins to look for another rock to throw at either the fell, or the aproaching orcs.

____________________________________________________________________

Seeing Kaela thicken the fog and get closer to the door, he abandons his thoughts of finding and throwing another large piece of wall at their adversaries.  He reaches out and tries to pull Kaela to safety, while reading his axe with his other hand should Starhl need help.  As he helps Kaela into the building, he looks at Valurel.  "Take Kaela and Aislin.  Make haste, the shadow draws near."  With that, he returns his attention to Starhl and his current predicament.


OOC:
Sorry for not posting earlier.  The first paragraph will kind of sum up his inaction last round, while the second paragraph is for the upcoming round.  If Kaela isn't close enough to help into the building, then he will step outside to get her and place her inside.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 19, 2006)

Allowing Herger to pull her into the building, Kaela steps up to Aislinn, holding her belly tight to slow the bleeding. "Come, dearest. We have to go." She steps close to Herger's back, whispering to him. 

"The orcs approach! We must get Aislinn to safety. I can keep the mist up for a little while longer, but it will not last to conceal us forever." She looks into his eyes, her neck craning to see his face. "Aislinn must be kept safe. She is the Hope of all! Get Starhl and follow!"

She turns, leading Aislinn into the depths of the building to avoid the orc's searching eyes.


----------



## Krug (Jul 20, 2006)

Fear and anger racing through his body, Starhl thrusts his sword forward, determined to eradicate the Fell from this world. "Begone from here!" He will then turn to run to his companions. 

_ Bjorn's Faith: +10, 2d6+7/19-20_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 20, 2006)

Valurel places a hand on Aislinn's shoulder reassuringly.  "Everything is okay.  We must move again in a moment though."  He then casts a sharp glance at Fallax, hoping the stern look is enough to quiet the old man.  When the giant mentions taking Aislinn and Kaela and fleeing, Valurel hesitates a moment and then nods in agreement.

He picks up Aislinn as gently as possible, ignoring the pain in his side from the wound caused by the Fell.  "We must move now, little one."  Turning to Kaela, he says, "We must get Aislinn out of here.  Follow me."

He begins looking around the inside of the building, trying to find an exit that leads away from the Fell and the approaching Orcs.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 20, 2006)

Pain wracks Lodric's legs as he staggers back, the Fell clutched to him tightly.  Looking for Starhl, Herger is surprised to see Lodric stumble out of the fog, a Fell dragging along behind and grasping tenaciously to Lodric.  With a mighty swing from the Giant's axe, the Fell is sheared in two, its undead mind not registering its final death until Lodric ducks into the ruined building and its torso releases its prey.  In front of Herger, Starhl materializes, his big frame distinguishing him from the other Heroes.  With a lunge born of desperation, Starhl plunges his sword into the large Fell's neck, finally severing the undead's spinal cord and dropping the carcass in a heap at Starhl's feet.  Starhl has little time to savor the moment as he hears the events unfold around him.  Somewhere in the fog to his right, in the direction of the lighted street and the orcs, Jodya continues to battle Fell, the sounds of her boots echoing on the boards and her fists smashing bloated flesh.  With a woman's shriek, the battle sounds of Jodya disappear with a splash.

Ha!  They got one!  The Fell will eat good tonight!

Wait!  I see the big one!  By the Shadow, he is _big_!  Good!  More meat for my vardatch!

Halt!  Put down yer' weapons and step outta' this blasted fog!  Or I swear by Shadow I will wear yer's skins for a coat!  Ha!  Ha!

Blast!  There were more!  Their either head'n down the alley or hiding in the building!  Sound out the alert!

A horn rings out in the night, its ringing blat harsh and ugly.  

OOC: The orcs will be to where Herger and Starhl are next round.

Moving with uncanny silence, Valurel leads Aislinn through the ruined building towards a faintly luminous opening: the doorway into another alley on the far side of the bulding.  Aislinn tries to move quickly with Valurel's guidance, but stumbles occassionally on the rubble-strewn floor.  Kaela feels nauseous as she follows, her life's blood running freely down her thighs.  Behind, Fallax follows with wheezing breath and Lodric stumbles in pain.  Breaking into the far alleyway, a narrow cobblestone path, the Heroes can hear the running tramp of hobnailed boots to their left from same lighted street they had seen in the previous alley.  Orc reinforcements are coming.  To their right, the alleyway disappears eastward into darkness.


----------



## Krug (Jul 20, 2006)

Starhl runs with the others, knowing his chances fighting a group of orcs are slim. 

_Assumes they go down the right, of course..._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 21, 2006)

Seeing Aislinn struggling to keep her footing in the rubble of the ruined building, Valurel picks her up.  _(OOC:  That was actually my intention in my previous post but no biggie.)_  He looks back at Kaela worriedly, her injury appearing to be sapping her strength.  "This way," he hisses between clenched teeth.  He turns right into the alley heading eastward into the darkness.  He hopes the others are close behind but realizes that he must ensure Aislinn's safety above all else.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 21, 2006)

Herger follows Starhl out of the building.  As he is running out of the building he looks for a way to cover their escape.  

OOC:
He will either try to knock out a support beam on his way out, or he will try to knock down a wall on his way out.  He's not going to take his time to do this, meaning that he's not going to push and pull, as he knows time is precious.  This is just something that he's going to try in order to slow their persuit down as he's trying to get away.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 21, 2006)

Lodric grits his teeth against the pain and struggles to catch up with Valurel and Aislinn.Let me go first.  If there is an ambush awaiting, perhaps I can buy you a few moments to find an escape with Aislinn.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 23, 2006)

OOC: My bad, Toric.  I thought you meant to pick her up to her feet to walk, since she was kneeling in the rubble.

Lodric pushes to the front, grimacing against the pain.  Beside him, Valurel carries Aislinn, the young girl silent but scared.  Behind, Fallax and Kaela move uncertainly, Kaela burdened by pain, Fallax by age.  The Heroes move quickly down the dark alleyway.  The warm wind blows strongly down the alleyway, pushing the Heroes on.  Dodging past old crates and other less wholesome debris, the Heroes seek to lose themselves in the darkness.  Ahead, the alleyway continues but is split by a dimly lit cross-street.  From the north (the Heroes left) arm of the cross-street comes raucous laughter and cheap music.  The two-story buildings standing over the Heroes look like homes, although several might be small fish or trinket vendors.  The buildings are mostly dark, although the occassional window spills a faint yellow light into the night.

The Wolf runs along with Starhl as the Northman pushes through the stone rubble and cracked timbers of the building.  Turning eastward, he quickly catches up with the Heroes as they pause at the cross-street.

Herger, steps back into the building and pushes at the doorframe.  With a crack, a side wall spills out, leaving the ground strewn with worm-ridden wooden slats and rusted nails.

Raa!  The big one is trying to bring down the building.  You three swing around the other side!  We will follow here!  And take the tracker with you!  Again the ugly blat of an orc horn goes up in the night.

Hobnailed boots ring out on the alley boards as the orcs run west toward the lighted street that they originated from.  In front of Herger, lost in the fog, several orcs scramble over the downed wall.  Smiling at the thought of the orcs tripping and cursing in the alley, Herger turns and runs through the building, hoping to catch up with the Heroes soon.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 24, 2006)

Herger follows down the alley as fast as his long stride will allow him to, hoping to catch up with the group.

OOC:
Flat out run if the alley will allow for it.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2006)

Kaela grimaces through the pain and raises her arm, motioning to the left. "We might be able to get lost inside the crowd," she says. "I can try to force sleep upon those who would follow us, but it is not guaranteed that it will work. Or I could call a mist again. We could try to hide in one of these buildings. Does anyone have skill with doors and locks?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 25, 2006)

"If we enter one of these buildings, we might be surprising someone inside who doesn't want to be bothered.  That might be more dangerous than staying on the streets," Valurel hisses.  He looks left towards the sounds of raucous laughter.  He keeps his head tilted forward to keep his hair in his face and over his ears, hoping that will be enough to conceal his race.  "I have no skill with opening locks meant to keep things out.  Head for the crowds or slip into a building?" he asks, clearly wanting to get off the street with Aislinn.


----------



## Krug (Jul 25, 2006)

"Crowds if there be... but will the orcs spare them?" raves Starhl, helping his companions. To Kaela, he nods. "Maybe worth a shot to buy us some time. I only know how to break doors down girl."


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 26, 2006)

Fallax sneers.  Haste!  We must make haste!  You fools dwaddle too much!  Make a decision!  And you, big man,   Fallax scowls at Starhl, Will get even the commoners to turn us in unless you can conceal that weapon!


OOC: So what is the party's decision?  Down the alley?  Sidestreet?  Into a building?  Make for the crowd?  For anyone unfamiliar with Midnight, weapons are contraband and severe punishments are doled out to those caught with them, let alone using them.  In such a bleak world, even the downtrodden will turn in those possessing such items just to keep the orcs off their back for a night.


Herger stoops under the rotting doorframe and emerges into the dark alley.  Which way did they go?  There!  To the east!  The shadows of Herger's companions are barely visible further down the alley.  Herger's long stride carries him down the alley quickly.  Nearing the other Heroes, Herger pauses to look back.  Illuminated by the light drifting down from the street to the west a stealthy figure emerges from the ruined building just exited by Herger.  The shadowy creature crouches in the alley, hovering over several tiny glittering stones in the alley.  No, not stones.  Blood.  Drops of blood from Herger's fleeing companions are sprinkled the whole length of the alley.  Even through his heavy breathing, Herger can hear the creature _sniff_ the cobblestones of the alley.  The creature lifts its head, its black, glittering orbs peering down the alley.  The creature emits a shrill cry that is answered in kind by another slinking figure entering the alley from the lighted street to the west.  The Heroes are being tracked.


----------



## Krug (Jul 27, 2006)

"And where would I hide it? My arse? Quick the alley!" says Starhl, dragging Kaela along.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 28, 2006)

Krug said:
			
		

> "And where would I hide it? My arse? Quick the alley!" says Starhl, dragging Kaela along.



OOC:   


Fallax scowls at Starhl, but does not dare retort.  The Heroes move quickly across the lighted street and down the alley.  Behind, orc horns blat in alarm.  Around the docks, orc horns answers harshly.  Drunkards and even less wholesome Erenlanders cringe in the alleyway as the Heroes wing by, but turn and run in the direction that the Heroes came, seeking to alert the Heroes' pursuers and gain respite from the Shadow, even if just for a single night.

Herger's long stride eats up the ground between him and his companions.  Glancing over his shoulder, the two furtive figures still pursue, keeping their distance from the Heroes but sending up their itermittent cries, much like bloodhounds on the trail of a wolf.  Herger can hear hobnailed boots ring out on the cobblestones, not far behind their diminutive pursuers.

The alley winds and turns, crossing several streets.  Eventually it takes a southerly course, rising up a slight incline toward the bluff above as it heads into more ordered and well-to-do neighborhoods.  Halt!  Drop yer'...Their not haltin'!  Get em', boys!  An ugly horn blat rings out from down a lighted street and hobnailed boots crash in pursuit on the stoney walk.  Ahead, the alley breaks from the darkness into a lighted street that runs east-west; a channel of water, its surface almost ten feet below the level of the street, runs east-west down the center of the street.  Several stone bridges, once ornate but now fallen into ruin, are spaced every fifty yards and cross the channel.  On the other side of the channel, buildings rise in the darkness up the hill forming Baden's Bluff.

OOC: The two small figures tracking the Heroes are two rounds behind.  The orcs following the trackers and the orcs that just spotted the Heroes are 4+ rounds behind.  What do the Heroes do?


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 28, 2006)

Breathing heavy, Kaela pauses and speaks. "We have to stop the trackers. If the trackers keep us in sight, we'll never lose the orcs." Sighing heavily, she stands very still for a moment as she once again gathers the power of the land in preperation for a spell.

ooc: Sleep has a range of 130', so I'll hit the trackers as soon as they show themselves. Hopefully it takes down both of them, but if not we need some muscle to wipe 'em out. So... should we risk the water? It might contain more living dead, but it might get the orcs and trackers off our backs.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 30, 2006)

As Kaela prepares her spell, Lodric pauses for just a moment to draw a deep breath  and examine the channel of water below.

ooc: can Lodric get a sense of how deep the channel is?  How wide is it, and does it seem to have a current or is it still?


----------



## Krug (Jul 30, 2006)

Starhl stands next to Kaela. "What magis are you using? I'll just lob off the heads of the trackers with the sword," says Starhl, spitting on the ground.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 31, 2006)

OOC: Most of the channel is lost in shadows, although the lights from various houses, establishments, and the intermittent street lamp glistens off the water almost ten feet below the level of the street.  The depth is unknown.  The water laps against the man-made stone channel and does not appear stagnant; it certainly does not contain the same smell as the previous one.  The channel is almost twenty feet wide.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 31, 2006)

OOC:
Assuming that Herger has now caught up to the others.....

IC:
"We must move.  They shadow approaches fast.  If you are trying to decide which way to go, I suggest into the water as it will hopefully throw our trackers."  With that, Herger moves to the edge and waits to take Aislin or any other person not strong enough to keep their head above the water should they decide to get in.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 1, 2006)

Kaela nods weakly, her concentration focused on the path behind in preperation.

ooc: I'll head into the water once the spell goes off.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: Based on Bobitron's and maddmic's posts, I assume the Heroes are going into the channel.

Kaela focuses her will on the trackers, the two gangly creatures pausing in the near shadows of the alley.  Kaela weaves a soft zephyr of comforting warmth from Aryth's magic and descends it on the hiding figures.  Quickly the two drop over silently, their black orbs lidded and their bodies unmoving.

Herger lowers himself over the edge.  Thinking of the Fell that inhabited the last channel, Herger grits his teeth and drops into the water with a splash.  His feet quickly hit a stone bottom, the water not more than waist high on his tall frame.  Footing is treacherous, the stone bottom is covered in slime and a slight current moves through the channel.  Valurel helps Aislinn into Herger's outstretched arms.  Without waiting, Fallax scrambles onto Herger's back while Aislinn is being transferred and drops into the water, the water as high as the old man's chest.  Lodric and Valurel follow, dropping into the water and moving down the channel.  Above, Starhl and the Wolf stand next to Kaela, refusing to leave the young woman alone against their pursuers.  The Wolf begins to growl, but her head turns to the south.  Standing at one of the bridges is a young Erenlander, an obvious look of surprise on his face at seeing the Heroes.

OOC: I assumed Starhl would stay above based on his reply.  The fallen trackers are only 30 feet away.  However, there is a risk that Starhl would be spotted if he moves into the alley, performs a coup de grace and retreats back to the channel.  If Krug wants that, I can amend the above post.

Valurel's keen elven eyes scan the water for any sign of movement.  To the south, on the far side of the channel almost twenty feet away is a large culvert, its dark opening blending in with the shadows cloaking the channel.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 3, 2006)

Valurel heads for the culvert, not really wanting to go beneath the earth again but realizing that it is probably their best hope for escape and survival.  He looks back towards his companions and points towards the culvert.  "This way...a tunnel ahead."


----------



## Krug (Aug 3, 2006)

_Yes Starhl will stay with Kaela_. 

Starhl ducks into the alley, awaiting the pursuers. He sees what Kaela's magic does, but once they get close will strike at them with his sword. 

_Bjorn's Faith: +10, 2d6+7/19-20; using Cleave if possible._


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 3, 2006)

Lodric follows Valurel to the tunnel. I cannot see a thing in there, and we dare not risk a light.  I've heard that elven eyes are far better than those of humans.  Can you see anything, Valurel?


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 5, 2006)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Yes Starhl will stay with Kaela_.[/i]




OOC: Kaela was heading to the water once her spell goes off, so I assume Starhl follows rather than head into the alley.


Valurel's elven eyes pierce the darkness of the tunnel.  Within, a tiny rivulet of water runs down a channel in the stone culvert, the floor littered with refuse.  Pulling himself up into the culvert, Valurel helps Aislinn and Fallax scramble up from the water.  Lodric and Herger quickly follow.  Moving into the culvert, several rats squeek and scramble out of the way of the Heroes.  The tunnel heads straight for almost thirty feet before branching.  Along the culvert's length, drains and small tunnels open along the sides, each a drainage channel from private households or side streets.

A splash sounds behind the Heroes.  Turning, the Heroes see both Kaela and Starhl swimming through the water, frantically trying to reach the culvert.  Without warning, another form hurtles through the air and lands next to Kaela and Starhl.  The young Erenlander from above.  Breaking the surface of the water, the young man speaks quietly, but quickly, his hands raised.  I mean you no harm, Dorn!  Into the culvert, quickly!  I will be whipped for this, but I know a way to safety!  Tell your comrades to follow the tunnel to the right of the first junction!


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2006)

Starhl is starhled by the Ereleander, and almost took his head off with his sword. To his companions he says, "To the culvert! Quickly!" He follows the young man, knowing it's probably the best hope.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 6, 2006)

Kaela's vision is tinged with red from the pain of her wounds, and she barely recognizes the newcomer for what he is. Starhl moves with him, and she follows. Gripping her torso tight to stop the flow of her lifeblood, she steps haltingly after her companions.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 7, 2006)

Herger proceeds through the culvert quickly hoping that they are able to outrun their persuers.    He knows Kaelas plight and glances over his shoulder trying to see her.  He continues to guid Aislinn as best as he can, hoping that safety is near.

OOC:
He will carry Aislinn if their path allows for it, otherwise he will hold her off the ground in front of him, so that she won't fall.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 7, 2006)

The young Erenlander climbs into the culvert and does not wait for either Kaela or Starhl.  Behind, Kaela walks quickly but with considerable effort, her stomach aching and stinging with its fresh wounds and contact with the water in the channel.  Starhl walks next to her, keeping a sharp eye on the Erenlander.  The Erenlander runs up the culvert, keeping his head low in the shallow tunnel.  Running toward Herger, Lodric, Fallax, Valurel, and Aislinn, he whispers harshly, I am a friend!  Quickly, follow the tunnel to the right!  He slows once he gets near the Heroes, seeing Herger's massive form stooped in the tunnel and Valurel's ice cold eyes glaring suspisciously in the darkness.  I am willing to help anyone escape those black-hearted bastards!  Trust me now, and I swear I will earn your respect when we are finished!

Pushing his way through, the young man shuffles quickly into the tunnel without looking back.  Following the tunnel to the right, the young man stoops even more as the tunnel narrows.  Complete darkness surrounds the Heroes.  Herger's shoulders chaffe and scrape on the stone blocks of the drainage and he is forced to put Aislinn down.  The young girl grabs Valurel's hand for guidance.

We must go slow, Friends.  The darkness is too complete for my human eyes.  I was not prepared for this...I have no light source.  The Erenlander pauses for an instant, waiting for any replies from his new companions.  Down the tunnel from outside drifts the harsh speech of the orcs, shouts of rage, and squeels of pain.  The orcs have reached the channel.

The young Erenlander turns to follow a narrow drain, the source of the rivulet of water in the larger culvert; here the water covers hands and knees as the Heroes are forced to walk on all fours.  Crawling through the darkness, anxiety rises.  Where is the young Erenlander taking them?

Here!  We can stand!  The ceiling of the drain has been removed and one by one the Heroes stand and are able to step up on a ledge into a small, stone-floored room.  The grinding of stone and a rumble follows.  There.  The ceiling is covered.  The water below should wash away our passing.  There is a doorway here...but it is not possible to open from this side.  Refugees from the Shadow use this has a safe house.  One of my companions should be along soon to open the door.  I apologize for no light, but our presence was not expected.  My name is Bach Bran.  If I may ask, why was the Shadow after you?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 7, 2006)

In the darkness, Lodric leans against the wall for support. Quietly he saysThe Shadow often needs little or no reason to be after someone.  In our case it was because we were attacked by Fell and attracted the attention of patrols in defending ourselves.  You saw that two of our company are not the sort of people the Shadow tolerates, so I think you can deduce for yourself why we would not want to be caught.  In the meantime we thank you for your help and hope it will not be the cause of difficulty for you.


----------



## Krug (Aug 8, 2006)

"Aye. Any who would fight it, they would kill. What need for reason does it have? It wants to crush us," Starhl says, still eyeing the Erelander suspiciously. He waits until the rest of the party is in front of him, constantly looking backwards to see if he is being followed.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 9, 2006)

Kaeal smiles wearily at the youth, her arm draped around Asilinn and perhaps leaning a bit harder on her than she knew.

"My companions speak plainly to you, and I will do the same." She studies his face before continuing with a sigh. "Indeed, the Shadow needs no reason other than its own cancerous evil to wish us dead. If you wish for a listing of all the crimes we have committed against the Night Kings, it would take a volume to scribe." Her eyes shine bright as she stands up straighter. "But foremost is that we refuse to let this girl die." 

Kaela extends a warm smile to the boy. "We are in your debt, Bach Bran. I am Kaela of Caft."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 10, 2006)

Valurel remains crouched protectively in front of Kaela and Aislinn, not completely trusting the young Erenlander but not really having a choice at the moment.  He remains silent, letting his more eloquent companions do the talking.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 12, 2006)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.  I am on vacation with a dialup connection (ugh!).   Also, the chamber Bach Bran led you into was completely dark!

The darkness surrounding the Heroes is all-consuming.  Voices seem like entities of their own, disembodied from their fleshy generators.  Bach Bran speaks.  I understand the Shadow.  Its forces need little reason to beat, maim...kill.  I suppose as long as the Shadow remains, so will people like us, fighting the oppression.  Still, risking one's life for a young Dorn girl...that indeed is a story.  Even among the insurgents of Baden's Bluff you should be considered Heroes.  From the darkness, Aislinn's small voice sounds.  Aye.  They are Heroes.  The journey they have undertaken for me, without faith or question, would be sung by our people as the odes of ages past were once sung in better times.  Aislinn, leans against Kaela, as if the effort to speak was too exhausting.  Kaela can feel the girl's warmth, an unnatural warmth.  Feeling her cheeks and hand, the young girl is burning with fever once again.

Time would not seem to exist without light, except for the thirst and hunger felt by the Heroes.  Fallax sneers.  When will your friends arrive?  Or did you seal us in our own tomb, foolish boy?.  At that moment a crack sounds on the other side of the far stone wall, followed by the grate of stone on stone.  Dim light seeps into the chamber, dazzling the eyes of the Heroes.  In the light, several dark forms stand with drawn blades.  A grating male voice sounds, Bach, you little bastard!  Have you led the Shadow directly to our hiding hole?  Another male voice, this one more calm and measuring answers. Relax, everyone. The Little Crow did what he felt was best.  Strangers, show us your weapons and show no signs of treachery!  We move from here quietly without spoken word.  Even the tunnels have the ears of Shadow.  Now, move!

The figures, now visible in the light as six male and female Erenlanders dressed in simple leathers with dark cloaks and masks covering the lower portions of their faces, stand ready, their blades in battle-hardened hands.  As Bach Bran stands he turns to the Heroes.  You may trust these Erenlanders.  They will help you in your cause if it be just..  As he walks through the low doorway into the tunnel, one of the men cuffs Brach, staggering him.  This rabble almost brought an orc garrison down on their own heads!  And you lead them here?  I swear I am going to beat you within an inch of you life, whelp, when we make safer ground!  The other male Erenlander who spoke looks at Brach's attacker accusingly and with dissapproval.  Again, let us move.  We must make safer ground in case you are tracked here.

As Kaela stands, she notices Aislinn remains lying on the ground, her breathing harsh, her skin burning with fever.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 12, 2006)

Lodric steps forward, shows his dagger and inutek and cracks his knuckles.  Let us make haste, we must get the girl someplace where she can rest and we can care for her or all will be for nothing.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 14, 2006)

Herger had been grateful to the boy for helping them.  Fallax's comments to their rescuer made the giant glare at the old man, even in the darkness.  _'That feeble old man is poison.  We should rid ourselves of him when we can.'_  He is relieved when the stone door is opened, but is appalled at how one of the men treats Brach.  Herger is one who is slow to anger, yet he cannot understand their brash treatment of the younger Erenlander.  He understands the need for secrecy, yet still disapproves of the scolding ones actions.  Unfortunately, the giant is unable to mask his displeasure, but complies with the Erenlanders request by showing them the massive axe.

He begins to crawl into the new lit tunnel.  As he passes the man who chastised and hit Brach, he looks at him.  "It is not for me to judge you, nor how you conduct yourselves here.  I understand that the shadow has put us all on edge.  Brach risked his own life in helping us.  I understand that it could jeopardize your operation, yet I also know that he quite possibly saved our lives.  For that I am grateful and will do what I can to aid him and your cause if you choose to hear us out.  I do wish however that you would forgive him for having his heart in the right place.  He could just have easily turned us in as countless others in this city would have." 

Turning to the Erenlander who seems to be the more reasonable, Herger continues.  "We had help from a woman named Jodya.  I do not know if she is associated with you or not.  She fell into the water while we were figting with the dead that walk.  She was trying to help us get the girl to safety."  He turns to point at Aslinn.  As he does so, he notices that she is laying down and not moving.  With a worried glance to Kaela, he reaches down and scoops her up.  "We must move now!  Quickly!  She is sick and needs tending to!"

OOC:
Forgive me if I jumped the gun and Herger doesn't actually see Aislinn on the ground.  If so, I will edit my post accordingly.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 14, 2006)

Kaela is weak. It is clear that she is losing her ability to focus on the conversation, especially once she notices Aislinn is prone on the floor. Every ounce of her energy goes into her concern for the Hope. Tears start to run down her face as she reaches up to feel her head as Herger cradles her. "Dearest, speak to me." She looks to her neck where the infection had taken hold of her before.

ooc:Heal +8, what the heck is wrong with her now?!?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 14, 2006)

Frustration and weariness overcoming him, Valurel moves into the light where the six Erenlanders can get a good look at him.  "Enough talk!  My friends might be dying," he hisses, nodding towards Aislinn and Kaela.  "Take us somewhere safe, where they can be tended to."  He then turns to the one who hit Brach.  "Any further violence against my friends, including him," he says with a glance at Brach, "will be answered."  He drops into a crouch, flashing his claws for emphasis.  "Now, show us to safety!"


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2006)

Starhl grits his teeth, looking at the ailing Aislinn in despair, aware that his sword is useless. The barbarian warrior shows his weapons wordlessly, his eyes flittering to these 'allies'.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 18, 2006)

OOC: OK, vacation is over and I have a decent internet connection once again!  Thanks for being patient!



Kaela has little time to inspect the young girl Aislinn before she is swept up by Herger.  However, the young Dorn does not answer Kaela's questions, but only mumbles feebly in her fever.  Walking next to Herger, Kaela inspects the back of Aislinn's neck and finds the cyst once again swollen and diseased.  Quickly running her hands across the girl's body, she finds three other cysts as well, swollen with infection.

As the Heroes pass through the tunnels with their new companions, the masked man who assaulted Bach Bran earlier glares at Herger and Valurel, but keeps his weapons somewhat lowered, obviously cowed by the huge northman and wild elf.  The young fool would bring the entire Shadow's garrison down on our heads!  You have yet to prove that he, as well as us, risking our lives for yours will weaken the Shadow's hold on our country, family,...friends.  Bach is a blind fool that does not realize the Shadow can cloak traitors in the guise of friends.  Bah!   The Erenlander forces the pace, unwilling to talk further.

Herger notices that the apparent leader of the group, calm and composed, keeps his intense and stern eyes focused on the other masked man, but again says nothing.  When the other stops speaking, the Erenlander turns his grey eyes toward Herger, eyes that seem so familiar.  Jodya works with us, although we tend to keep our distance.  We will see if we can find her and corraborate your story.  I would not worry about her.  Fell will leave her alone, since she is Fell herself.   The faintest trace of a smile is disguised under his cloth mask.

Stooping and oftentimes crouching in the narrow confines of the tunnel, the Heroes move quickly.  Cross-tunnels pass occassionally.  At times, the tunnel runs into sewer channels, open grates above filtering torchlight into the dark tunnel.  At these times the insurgence stress silence with the orc fists above.  Fallax clings to Kaela, a shadow she cannot shake.  Next to Starhl pads the Wolf, keeping as much distance between herself and the others.  The narrow, arched stone tunnel the Heroes follow eventually narrows to a small culvert, preventing further progress.  The leader of the insurgents knock on the stone wall.  In response, the wall rotates slowly open.  The Heroes squeeze through, with considerable effort from Herger, pass up a small flight of stone steps and into a small room with masonry stone walls.  The walls are lined with candles that provide a feeble light.  A single unmasked Erenlander with a long sword stands ready in the room.  The room is also furnished with several benches, cots, and a table with mugs, cheese, and bread.  A single barred door is the only means of egress.

Once within the room, the insurgents remove their masks and cast back their hoods.  The leader nods to the Erenlander in the room who lowers his blade.  Turning back to the Heroes, long brown hair and beard covering his familiar face, the Erenlander nods.  My name is Murdoch, leader of this cell.  This  Murdoch nods to the abusive Erenlander, a long scar running down his beardless face, is Ibor.  Despite his abusive nature, his hatred towards the Shadow is sincere.  If he wishes to harm Bran further, he will have to cross blades with me.  Murdoch's eyes blaze dangerously, as Ibor scowls at the Heroes as he sits on the table.  The others are Red Hafgan, a tall, bald Dorn nods solemnly, and Bowen the Gentle, a pretty, dark-haired woman smiles pleasantly at the Heroes, and Ensin, Jewl, and Rul.  Three Erenlanders all nod, two men and one woman.

Murdoch sweeps his arm around the room, Our group is small, but efficient.  We are in a safe house on the Worm Docks, close to richer structures in Baden's Bluff.  We have not much, but any hindrance we can give to the Shadow's war machine is a feast to us.  We have food and drink for you.  But, before that, we have pressing business.  First, Ensin, send word to our associates.  Find the White Whore Jodya and get her story about these strangers tonight.  Ensin nods, dons his mask and hood, and slips down the steps into the sewers.  Secondly, it now time for you to tell us your story.  I have not seen such a motley crew in all my time in the insurgency.  A snow elf so far from his frozen wood.  Two northmen, one a giant among men, the other a wolf-brother.  An Erenlander who seems more comfortable with his fists than a blade.  A young woman whose heart is stronger than her body.  The old man, a former scholar I believe?  And an ill young girl you all seem so protective of.  The Shadow is after you that is obvious, or at least one of you.  We have many resources at our disposal.  You will find no better help in all the Northlands or Erenland, except the Elven homeland of the west.  Tell us your story and validate any potential sacrifice we have made for you!


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2006)

"You used to the city yet, Wolfie?" Starhl says to his constant companion, whom he is closer to than anything else in the world. 

When Murdoch speaks, Starhl can only growl. "The White Whore? Hah. Who next are our allies? The brown gnome? I shall let others tell the tale. To me, there is the enemy, who must be defeated. Our past does not matter; only what lies ahead."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 21, 2006)

Kaela smiles softly at Starhl's gruff words and speaks wearily.

"My friend speaks his heart, as always. He is a weapon against the Shadow, have no doubt of that." She reaches out and lays a hand on his broad shoulder.

"But pressing matters are at hand. Our charge, Asilinn of Caft, is ill and needs a warm place to stay. She is overcome with infection, and I need to see to her. You have done much for us already..." at this point she looks at Bran with genuine thanks, "...but I fear we must ask for more. Give me time to see to the health of my people and I will gladly share our story. You can see we are no threat to those who would stand against the Shadow."

ooc: Diplomacy +11 if needed. Sorry about the delay- busy weekend!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 22, 2006)

Valurel once again remains silent as introductions are made, preferring to allow those more versed in diplomacy do the talking.  He remains alert for possible trouble at all times while listening to the conversation around him.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 22, 2006)

The Wolf looks up Starhl expectantly, but settles down once she realizes the Heroes are not moving.  Murdoch looks at Kaela and Starhl with a gaze both swear they have seen before.  An obviously patient man, Murdoch nods once at Kaela.  Bowen.  Help these folk settle themselves.  Some are wounded, despite standing.  Maybe a little hospitality with assay their fears and concerns.  Her cloak trailing behind her, Bowen pulls out several coarse, but clean, blankets from underneath the benches.  Setting them on the benches, she assists Kaela in moving Aislinn to the bench.  Feeling her cheeks, she shakes her head.  She is burning with fever.  Infection is claiming her body.  Peering at the back of Aislinn's neck and the infected sore, Bowen looks at Kaela.There are scars here.  This is not the first time she has been sick?

Murdoch reclines on a chair and motions to the rest of the Heroes.  Please.  Take time to rest.  Bach, bring them food.  The young teen scrambles to bring hard cheese, bread, and water to the Heroes.  Murdoch looks at Valurel intently for several minutes.  I respect your bravery, travelling through lands where if caught would mean death for you.  A representative of Erethor is here, in this city.  She may help you if your crisis is dire enough.  Why have you risked so much to journey here?  And from where?


----------



## maddmic (Aug 23, 2006)

Herger nods to Murdoch as gratification for the food.  He ensures that the others have been fed before feeding himself.

"I fear that I am not quite as good with words, nor as descriptive as my companions might be."  Herger looks around at the others and then continues.  "We flee the shadow for many reasons.  The fact that we travel with an elf and bear arms is reason enough for sure.  However, it is not why the shadow is so determined to find us.  I am afraid that it is the small one whom we protect.  I still do not know much of her story.  I only know that she is special.  I know that when the shadow wants something this badly, there had to be a very good reason.  We have travelled many days to get here so that we might find help in our journey south, away from the darkness that has a grip on this land.  I shall let others speak now as they are better suited to do so."

He then rises and moves over to Aislinn and Kaela to see if there is any help that he can give.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 23, 2006)

Murdoch nods at Herger's tale.  I admire your committment and daring to protect this young girl, Northman.  I am forced to admit that we might not be so willing to do what you do without more evidence, rather than compromise our position under the Shadow.  I hold you and your companions in high esteem, doing what is right based on the goodness in your hearts.  Sitting on the table and leaning against the stone wall, Ibor snorts, contorting his scarred face into an ugly visage.

Murdoch does not even acknowledge the scarred man, but continues to look at Herger.  Tell me, what has the girl done to attract the attention of the Shadow?  The more we know, the more help we can get from our associates in Baden's Bluff.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 24, 2006)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Murdoch reclines on a chair and motions to the rest of the Heroes.  Please.  Take time to rest.  Bach, bring them food.  The young teen scrambles to bring hard cheese, bread, and water to the Heroes.  Murdoch looks at Valurel intently for several minutes.  I respect your bravery, travelling through lands where if caught would mean death for you.  A representative of Erethor is here, in this city.  She may help you if your crisis is dire enough.  Why have you risked so much to journey here?  And from where?




Valurel looks at Murdoch in surprise.  It has been a long time since he has heard his native language spoken.  It takes a moment before he replies, not having spoken this language in so long.  "A representative of my people is here?  Can someone take me to her?  He pauses a moment, trying to absorb what he's just been told.  "These people are my friends," he says in answer to Murdoch's first question, "and the child must be protected.  I would give my own life for hers.  I came here from Caft, but before that from the Veradeen."


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 25, 2006)

Lodric moves to Aislinn's side.   Last time you lanced the cyst on her neck.  We can do so again if you think it best.  I think I can help close the wounds once we drain the foul liquid within.  In the meantime, Kaela, you can best tell her story and your own and convince these people how important it is to keep her safe.


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2006)

Starhl runs his fingers through the wolf's fur. Discovering a tick, he yanks it out forcefully, eliciting a whine from her. He then crushes it in his fingers, and tosses the dead bug to the side. "I... We.. would do same for the girl." He says, quietly.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 25, 2006)

Fallax looks nauseous momentarily and then sneers at Starhl.  We lived like animals Northman, but back in civilization I will embrace civilized living.  You've rolled in the dirt too long with your dogs to notice we've even escaped the wild.  At Fallax's acidic remark, Ibor snorts a derisive laugh.

Murdoch turns his steady gaze in the direction of first Fallax and then Ibor, once again holding his tongue.  He then turns back to Starhl, Herger, and Valurel.  What reason do you have to give your lives for the girl?  What could make her so special?  I see a blind, poor girl, a casuality of the Shadow's war machine.  What makes her so different than others who have suffered?  And suffered without finding such admirable companions such as yourselves?  Murdoch pauses.  As I have told the snow elf, we have a elven representative of Erethor here in Baden's Bluff.  She is wise, much more than ourselves.  Convince me this girl is special, and I will risk taking you and your charge to her.

Bowen helps Lodric and Kaela administer to Aislinn.  She turns to look at Lodric, her voice grave.  Erenlander, there are several other cysts in this girl's body.  If the cyst on the back of her neck was the only infection in the past, she suffers more now.  The infection has spread throughout her body.

In response, Aislinn begins to moan and writhe, beads of sweat covering her face.  She speaks, but her voice is steeped in delerium.  A war...screams...steel on steel...a burning plain...it burns me!  Aieee!  Run!  Run!  Kaela?!  Where are you?  Help me!  Is that you...in the trees?  The trees are so big...it is dark here...the wood watches me...it moves!  It is alive!...Kaela, I am afraid.  Help me Kaela...I am so scared...so alone...in this dark ravine...in the dark...


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 25, 2006)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Bowen looks at Kaela.There are scars here.  This is not the first time she has been sick?




"She has been taken by the infection before. I lanced the boil and took care to see it was clean, as Lodric said. She rested for a while and things cleared up rapidly. There was only one at the time, on the back of her neck."

Aislinn starts writhing where she lays and Kaela's calm breaks. Taking the girl in her arms, the tears run down her face as she cradles her. As her voice trails off, Kaela speaks comforting words through her sobs and sets her down softly. Turning to Bowen and reaching out with a shaking hand, she pleads with her. "I can heal any wound I have seen before me, but this infection is not natural. Aislinn has the power to heal others by touch in a mystical manner unlike anything I have seen. I am afraid that the Shadow is somehow punishing her for her powers. The poison is strong in her body to have spread in this way." She looks to the girl hesitantly. "I will start lancing the sores. But we must look for a solution beyond dealing with the symptoms."

Taking out her supplies, she breathes deeply to calm herself before beginning the procedure.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 30, 2006)

Lodric and Bowen aid Kaela as the young woman drains the infection from Aislinn.  The young Dornish girl cries out at times, although it is uncertain if she is in pain or in delirium.  

Keep the young wench quiet or you will bring the Shadow down upon us!  Ibor  sneers at Kaela.  For the first time, Murdoch replies to Ibor, standing to match the scarred one's gaze, his voice steely, his bearing remarkably regal.  Keep your tongue silent Ibor, or I will silence it myself.  Do you understand?  Ibor scowls at Murdoch and continues to sulk, sitting on the table in the corner.

With the sores drained, Aislinn drifts into a deep slumber, unresponsive to Kaela's ministrations.  Looking over Kaela, Bowen sucks in air between her teeth.  Young Kaela, look at her eyes!  Methinks the infection is here as well.  Pulling back Aislinn's eyelids, her white eyes leak a milk white liquid mixed with crimson.  In the corner, Fallax sidles up to Ibor, the two lost in low talk.  From the occassional phrases that drift from their conversation, the two are apparently discussing Fallax's theories on his archealogical findings in the north and their connection to Aislinn.

A knock sounds on the stone door down the steps that lead into the sewers under Baden's Bluff.  Immediately Murdoch inspects the door before returning upstairs with the Erenlander Ensin, the rogue throwing back his hood and whispering to Murdoch, his intense gaze on the Heroes.

Murdoch turns to the Heroes solemnly.  Taking a deep breath, Murdoch informs the Heroes of Ensin's news.  Jodya has been found on the Worm Docks intact.  Your story is true, sent by the Blue Sky Traders if my sources are correct.  I am pleased.  Honest folk such as yourself are far and few between in this Age of Shadow.  Murdoch wipes his mouth with his hand before continuing.  However, we may have a problem.  Cerano, High Legate of Baden's Bluff, has driven his forces hard the last week.  Extra patrols.  Inspecting old buildings, seeking our hideouts.  The old man seemed more intested in his horrific experiments than in us.  Now, I think we know why.   Murdoch pauses, chosing his words carefully.  Thune the Widowmaker was spotted this morning on the Worm Docks.  Supreme tracker of Shadow, his appearance is a terrible omen for us.  Never have I heard of him in Baden's Bluff.  I wonder if his appearance is tied to you?  Also seen entering Cerano's Temple of Shadow was Theiv the Black, a beastly legate of horrific repute.  I have heard of the Dorn spending his time in Theros Obsidia, never in Baden's Bluff, but word has drifted to us that he has been scouring the north, looking for some weapon or enemy of Shadow.  Still, I don't think either of these two have upset Cerano more than the appearance of Arwen the Raven, Merciful Mother of the Sisterhood of Tender Mercies.  She walks with demons, demons that feast on men's souls, they say.  I have no doubt that Cerano and Theiv fear her and conspire against her.  Our sources say she is keeping her distance from either of the two other legates.  She obviously have wind of Theiv's appearance, and possibly what he is searching for.  Thune rarely owes allegiance to any, but our sources say he has been seen in the company of Theiv.  And you are here as well.  I do not think this is any coincidence.  And I do not think you can understand the power of the forces arrayed against you.

Murdoch lowers his head and walks back and forth in thought.  Your charge, the young Dorn girl, may be something more than all of us realize.  I suggest two options.  One, we dare the Shadow.  Take her to the Elven representative of Erethor.  She could inform us of our best course of action and provide us aid.  Or, two, we don't risk losing the girl and flee from Baden's Bluff.  But where?  With what aid?  Do any of you have sources, friends, that could help?  Either way, we must decide quickly.  Three powerful legates and their insidious minions.  We must move quickly and decisively before our opponent's chess pieces are arrayed against us!  She is your charge.  What course of action should we take?


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2006)

Starhl waits for the others to answer. He has little resources for aid, being always the loner.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 30, 2006)

After Aislinn's boils are lanced, Lodric places his hands upon her, and speaks a few words.

ooc: use heroic ability _spontaneous spell_ to cast cure minor wounds 

He then turns to Murdoch If what we fear is correct and all these forces of Shadow are here seeking the girl, then I fear we have but one option.  We have no contacts, no resources here - that is why we sought you.  It is only the elves who might be able to help us and give Aislinn the time to understand her connection with Aryth and how it may be used to resist the Shadow.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 31, 2006)

Kaela's voice is full of concern for the girl. "I think Lodric speaks to the heart of the matter. We have no other option than to meet the elven representative. Her life is at stake if these infections continue, and I would rather face down a wretched legate to gain insight into Aislinn's fate than leave her to face it in the woods hiding."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 31, 2006)

"Agreed," Valurel says, nodding to Kaela. "Meeting this representative of my people should be our course of action.  If anyone can help the girl in this place, it would be an elf of Erethor."  He stands taller and prouder when he speaks than his usual defensive crouch.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 1, 2006)

Murdoch nods at Valurel.  Aye.  The Fey have wisdom that we cannot match.  Murdoch lowers his voice when he speaks to Kaela.  I hope we don't have to face any legate, especially the one's reputed to be in Baden's Bluff.

In one corner, Fallax stands, turns to face Ibor with a knowing glance and then turns back to the assembledge.  I think we risk the girl's life if we move her now.  I argue for rest and patience.  Irrational moves now could compromise our position to those that seek her out.  Murdoch says nothing, but looks to the rest of the Heroes for a reply.

Only half-listening to the exchange, Lodric focuses on the young girl Aislinn, seeking to infuse his inner strength in the young girl.  Placing his hand on her hot forehead, Lodric can feel the girl's pain...and seeks to take it away.  The effect is shocking.  Aislinn screams in pain, an agony that racks the young girl's body with spasms.  Reaching out, she grabs Lodric's and Kaela's forearms, her dirty nails sinking into flesh.  Seemingly without control, the faint green luminescence once again surrounds Aislinn.  Lodric's and Kaela's wounds from their earlier battle heal, flesh knitting and muscles regrowing.  Aislinn arms drop to her sides and the young girl lays motionless and unconscious, weakened by her ordeal.  Feeling her hands and cheeks, Lodric smiles in relief.  The young girl's fever is broken.
OOC: Lodric receives 9 points of healing and Kaela receives 10 points of healing.

Murdoch and the others note the exchange with intense interest.  Murdoch speaks with heightened anxiety.  Indeed she is special.  From where does her power spring?  I hope the Elven representative can answer our questions.  Still, that exchange of arcane power might attract the attention of a legate's servant.  We must move quickly.  Ibor!  Make way to the East Steeps and notify our contacts we are coming.  Tell them we take the back channels.  It will be light soon and free of Fell.  We await your return.  Ibor glances once at the Heroes then at Fallax before trotting down the stairs and out into the sewers.  Turning back to the Heroes, Murdoch nods.  Make what plans you can and gain your rest.  We leave at Ibor's return.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 2, 2006)

Herger listens to the exchange between his companions and the resistance.  He is content to eat some cheese and bread while listening and watching Aislinn.  

It is hard for him to watch Kaela lance the boils while helping the small girl.  All he can see is his sister laying there.  Knowing that it isn't really one of his sisters still doesn't lessen the affect it has had on him.  Perhaps he feels that he has been called to protect this small one as punishment for not being able to keep his sisters from being sold into slavery.  He looks down the the ground while Aislinns eyes leak the tears.  It is something that he is not comfortable in seeing.  It is not natural.

Herger jumps to his feet as the girl screams in pain when Lodric lays his hand on her.  As she glows, Herger notices Lodrics and Kaelas wound heal before his eyes.  When Lodric feels her cheek and he smiles, Herger is relieved.  Apparently everything is better now.  

Herger watches the exchange and Ibor trot out of the room.  He looks to Murdoch.  "I find it interesting that Jodya is one of the dead who still walks.  I am glad to hear that she is still well, or as well as one could be dead.  It still puzzles me though as to why she would fight against those of the shadow and against those who have been afflicted by the same curse as she.  I suppose thoug that is something to discuss a different day.  I will carry Aislinn to the elven representative.  I have carried her far and will continue to do so.  I appreciate your willingness to harbor people like us who could potentially bring the shadow to your doorstep.  If there is anything that I can do, short of leaving the girl, I will do it."


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 3, 2006)

Kaela watches the insurgent's faces carefully as Aislinn's powers manifest, looking for the reaction that might betray a heart taken by the Shadow.

ooc: Sense Motive +9

She smiles warmly at Lodric, emotion in her eyes. _I'll thank him privately for that later,_ she decides. _No need to get any more weepy in front of all these hardened folk!_

Even though Aislinn lies unconcious, Kaela takes her close and strokes her hair as they rest. She is too weary to make plans and is content to let the insurgents and the more martial of the Heroes desicuss the route to the representative. 

ooc: I have that feat that increases hit point recovery while providing care (rate x3). I'll use my Heal at +8 to help if we have enough time.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 4, 2006)

Lodric steps back, his hands trembling slightly.  He thinks to himself, "That touch, such a small amount of power like Aislinn uses to comfort others caused her such agony.  Did it do more harm than good?"  When he sees the fever is down, he is relieved, but the shock of possibly having hurt someone he wished to defend does more to shake him than any of the events of the past weeks.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 4, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ooc: Sense Motive +9
> 
> ooc: I have that feat that increases hit point recovery while providing care (rate x3). I'll use my Heal at +8 to help if we have enough time.




OOC: OK.

Kaela's slim form breathes deep before exhaling slowly.  Her concern for Aislinn conflicts with her desire to help the others.  The others are hurt, and any weakness in the Heroes could mean the loss of Aislinn.  It will be a long wait.  Looking into her supplies, she scans the faces of the insurgents.  Bowen, Bran, and Murdoch are still astounded at the outburst, their eyes wide with wonder and questions.  Sitting on the table, Fallax continues to scowl.  It is odd the comradship he has formed with Ibor so quickly.  Both possess acidic personalities; maybe that is the reason for their companionship.  Administering to the wounded, Kaela also keeps an sharp eye on Aislinn.
OOC: Everyone receives 6 hit points.  Sorry, Ibor returns before a full 8 hours.

Nearby, Lodric can only wonder at Aislinn's outburst.  Why should his healing hurt the young girl?  Is it the power that manifests through her?  Or is it something else?  Lodric's vision becomes blurry.  It has been hours since he last slept.  Slowly sleep washes over him, carrying him on dark waves of night.  _Seemingly awake, Aislinn stands before him, her back to him.  Calling out uncertainly, Aislinn takes no notice.  Around Lodric, the darkness lifts and the light almost unbearable, making him shield his eyes.  The heat is stifling and the ground itself burns Lodric's feet, the soil charred coals and blowing embers.  Crying out for Aislinn to stop, he follows her into a forest.  An ancient forest.  A forest dark...and angry.  Angry at the burning fire and the pain it causes.  Chasing Aislinn down dark groves, large oaks leering down his diminutive form, he falls, his legs entangled in creeping roots.  Screaming at Aislinn to stop, the girl walks into a grove.  A grove of darkness, the tree branches closing around her...hiding her...claiming her.  Above, clutching branches rip and scrape at Lodric, his flesh tearing..._  Quickly Lodric sits up, his breathing harsh.  Even in sleep, Lodric cannot find peace.

As the others rest, Murdoch sits next to Herger, his legs outstretched his chin on his chest in rest.  Turning slightly to Herger, Murdoch speaks slowly.  Jodya was once a warrior that fought the Shadow many years ago.  She was a seductress, a whore for those that could afford her.  She used her status to get close to legates, the Shadow's army captains, whomever.  She was an efficient assassin.  Unfortunately, she died...Her loyalty to our cause has never been questioned.  Still, none of us is willing to meet her alone.   Murdoch grunts a small laugh.  As for you Northman, with your size, I believe you could carry us all.  I'm glad you are on our side.  Now rest, Ibor shall return in a few hours.

The time drags by slowly.  Outside, the city comes to life as sunrise approaches.  The sounds of the dock, although muted, drift into the small stone building.  Fishermen begin another tedious day on the Pelluria as Shadow mercenaries walk the docks, shouting orders.  It is hard to estimate time without the sun, but in what seems a few hours, Ibor returns.  The Elf expects us.  We must be cautious.  Word reached my informant that Orcs and human mercenaries are searching the northern Worm Docks and Thune was with them.  While they have not been seen on the Stone Docks and East steeps, I urge stealth.  Murdoch acknowledges Ibor's concerns.  Ibor, Bowen, Ensin.  You travel with us.  The rest, head north and see what the Shadow is up to on the Worm Docks.  Travelers,   Murdoch hands each a cloak, in Herger's case two, don these.  Beggars rags.  We will travel in groups of two and three.  Wildman, keep your wolf at a distance and everyone will think it a wild dog of the streets.  Let's move.

Passing down the steps and into the sewer drains, Murdoch leads the small group, a torch in his hand.  Passing through a maze of stone drains, the Heroes emerge through a street grate into a narrow, refuse choked alley.  Summer's heat greets the Heroes, but without the wind from last night.  The air is suprisingly still, as if Aryth herself held her breath.  Above, gray clouds cover the sky.  Murdoch and Lodric lead down the alley, the insurgent leader poking in the refuse, seemingly seeking small tidbits any beggar would be interested in.  Lodric quickly follows Murdoch's lead as the two slowly pass down the alley.  Next to follow forty yards apart are Bowen and Kaela, Kaela's heart beating so loudly she worries an orc patrol might hear it.  Ibor, Herger, Fallax, and Aislinn follow, the unconscious young girl draped over Herger's arms.  Guarding the rear, Ensin, Valurel and Starhl keep their eyes open for peril.

Through refuse packed alleys and past disinterested residents of Baden's Bluff, the Heroes slowly make their way through the Stone Docks, the stone channels and quays so different than the Worm Docks.  As the Heroes pass down more populated streets, people keep a wide distance from the orc patrols who occasionally pick on an individual.  In one case, a man is beaten in the street while the orcs laugh, his young son trying to shield his father’s body, the boy kicked by an orc.   At one point, a lone orc passes near Herger his gaze narrowed.  Herger's heart leaps into his throat.  Quickly the orc raises his arm in front of his face in alarm at the sight of Aislinn.  Diseased maggots!  Move, get out of my face!, the orc waving his arms wildly and quickly striding away.

After an hour of travel, the ground quickly rises.  The East Steeps are aptly named.  Above the Heroes, roads and trails stretch along the side of Baden's Bluff to reach the city proper above.  Slowly trudging up the tree lined, cobblestone paths, the Heroes find significantly fewer residents here.  Notoriously difficult to navigate, the Steeps seem occupied only by the poor.  Passing down a alley bordered by a stone building and heavy bushes, Murdoch passes through a break in the foliage into the back of another building.  Knocking twice, the door swings open for the Heroes, revealing a dark, wooden chamber and several men with drawn swords.  Throwing back his hood Murdoch nods at the men without saying a word.  As the door closes behind the Heroes, Murdoch leads the the group through another door and out into another alley, its entrance closed off from the main road of the steeps by wooden gate.  Moving quickly down the alley away from the main road, Murdoch leads the Heroes into a ruined stone building, its back up against a stone cliff that rises above the Heroes.  Within the building, several men stand armed with bows and swords.  Moving through an archway, the Heroes find themselves in a large room, its stone roof collapsed and open to the sky.  The floor of the room is now covered in grasses and several mid-size trees spring upward to sway against the side of the stone bluff overhead.  The stone rubble from the roof on the floor of the room serves as stools for several insurgents dressed in long, dark cloaks in argument with a slender female in a ragged cloak.   Under the female's cloak are ragged leathers, breeches, and shirt; her large hazel eyes, golden hair, pointed ears, and inhuman grace mark her as an elf.  Seated next to the elf is an old, bearded Erenlander.

Quickly the heated debate ends as all stand at the Heroes approach.  The human men and women frown at the Heroes approach, but the Elf smiles kindly and sympathetically.  The old man smiles and nods.  The Elf speaks, her voice melodic.  Murdoch.  I am glad you made it safely.  Looking at the Heroes, the Elf nods.  I am Elaural of Erethor.  Ibor has told me your story.  Rarely do I risk meeting strangers, but at Murdoch's behest, I have made an exception.  A strange group, I can see.  And an Erunsil!  In Baden's Bluff!  Well, there is a great story in the telling here!  Please, sit.  Who of you will speak?  Tell me your story and let me decide if we here can help you.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 4, 2006)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> In one case, a man is beaten in the street while the orcs laugh, his young son trying to shield his father’s body, the boy kicked by an orc.



Herger watches in disgust as the orcs beat the man and his son.  His first inclination is to hand the girl to one of his companions and rush to end their suffering.  He realizes though that his emotions are beginning to take hold of him and that there are more important things at hand.  He calms himself as best he can and continues.  



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> At one point, a lone orc passes near Herger his gaze narrowed.  Herger's heart leaps into his throat.  Quickly the orc raises his arm in front of his face in alarm at the sight of Aislinn.  Diseased maggots!  Move, get out of my face!, the orc waving his arms wildly and quickly striding away.



Hergers tongue swells up and he almost chokes on it as he could've sworn that the orc was one of those who followed them the night before.  His mind races as the orc eyes him suspiciously.  He is about to react when the orc sees Aislinn and declares that they begone.  Relieved, Herger quickens his step to put distance in between him and the partol, much as a beaten dog would retreat from it's master.



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Quickly the heated debate ends as all stand at the Heroes approach.  The human men and women frown at the Heroes approach, but the Elf smiles kindly and sympathetically.  The old man smiles and nods.  The Elf speaks, her voice melodic.  Murdoch.  I am glad you made it safely.  Looking at the Heroes, the Elf nods.  I am Elaural of Erethor.  Ibor has told me your story.  Rarely do I risk meeting strangers, but at Murdoch's behest, I have made an exception.  A strange group, I can see.  And an Erunsil!  In Baden's Bluff!  Well, there is a great story in the telling here!  Please, sit.  Who of you will speak?  Tell me your story and let me decide if we here can help you.




The giant is amazed at the beauty within the ruined building.  He then sees the group arguing as they sit on the stones.  He is puzzled by the frowns by the humans, but his heart is warmed by the elf.  It is clear that she is one of some importance.  He steps forward unsure of what to do.  While still cradling the girl, Herger kneels.  "M'lady.  I am not the best with words.  Our story simply put is this girl.  She is our hope.  We are her protectors."  He then ensures that the elf is able to see Aislinn and her face.  He holds her and cradles her much like a proud father showing off his first child, yet subdued and guarding her at the same time.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 4, 2006)

Kaela's heart is still pounding in her chest when they reach the relative calm of the chamber where the elf lady waits. She freezes a moment when the elf speaks. _How different from our Valurel,_ she thinks. Herger's answer brings her back to the present.

"Greetings, Elaural of Erethor." She bows slightly, unsure of the protocol. "We are of Caft, mostly. I am Kaela, healer and herbalist. This is Herger, our giant protector. Starhl, warrior Dorn. Valurel, deadly scrapper. Lodric, quick-witted and fast to defend. Fallax, scholar. And Aislinn, our Hope." She motions to each in turn. "We have traveled far to reach this place. I would explain to you the talent of Aislinn and seek your council on what to do next."

"She is taken by a fever every so often, manifesting in large boils on her body that must be drained. I fear she is punished by this land for her talent, which is the ability to heal those around her with a touch. Not magic of the sort a channeler can bring, but innate and natural. The infection seems to be what caused her blindness." She moves to where Herger holds the girl, attempting to rouse her. "Asilinn? Dearest? We have arrived. This woman would like to meet you, I think."


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 4, 2006)

Elaural moves close and bends over Aislinn.  Pulling back the cloak covering Aislinn's face, Elaural's fingers run gently down the cheeks of the Dorn girl.  She is only now recovering?  With your permission, we can have Jessup, our healer, take a look at her.  Standing behind Elaural, the old bearded man with his frayed cloak and clothing smiles gently.

Elaural stands, her hands gently resting on Herger's and Kaela's shoulders.  I do not mean to diminish your travails.  However, others have been reputed to heal with a touch, even those without training in magic.  Aryth herself has been known to bless those that seek to defend her.  Elaural looks appraisingly at Herger's abnormal size and smiles knowingly.

Is there a story behind her powers?  What makes her different from others that can heal?  Again, I mean no insult.  Was there something special about Caft or the surrounding area that she grew up?  To place unfounded hope in one so small is not our way.


OOC: Realize Elaural's position.  Without proof that Aislinn is something special, she cannot risk placing hope in her and compromising the insurgency.  I know it has been awhile (1 year!), but can you remember the night the Heroes fled from Caft with Aislinn.  Where did they go?  Why?  Any special landmarks or special items found in the caves?  This might be a good time to review for everyone why this girl is truly special.


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2006)

_Sorry been rather busy, and my poor memory has sagged with age.  _

Starhl growls. "She is the one..." he looks to the others, hoping they will speak and persuade Elaural.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 7, 2006)

Putting up some review material in OOC thread


----------



## maddmic (Sep 7, 2006)

Herger nods.  "I cannot speak of the things in Caft.  I can however speak to the happenings since I joined this group.  We had travelled with some of my Dornish bretheren for a few days when we happened upon Caer Beris.  This is where we met Lodric, and thankfully so.  While resting there, we were set upon by an odd sight.  A host of ghostly orcs and Dorn began a battle that had been fought many years earlier.  It seemed as though it was just a phantom battle that played out in front of us, mimicking the actual battle of Caer Berisfrom many years earlier.  However, the orcs took notice of the girl.  It is then that the spectres changed their tactics and began trying to grab the girl and do those who would stop them harm.  We were able to protect her and in doing so, changed the tide of battle as the Dorns were able to over turn the orc offensive."

Herger clears his throat.  "I know that may not seem as an important 'sign', but I saw it as one.  Furthermore, as I told the ones from the Blue Sky Trader, the Shadow fears this girl.  For some reason they are very intent on her capture or end.  For that reason alone, I believe that there is something about her.  More often than not, anybody that the Shadow was hunting would be 'forgotten' about had they proved as insubstantial and ellusive as this girl.  From what I understand of her past, she has done nothing openly against the shadow, save be alive.  Why would they take such great notice of her?  She is in much of the same situation as your kind m'lady.  She is being hunted because she lives.  Surely you can symapthize with that."

Herger then looks to the others.  "I shall let them tell you of what they know of her origins.  I just felt that you should hear my reasonings for wanting to help Aislinn."


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 8, 2006)

Elaural listens intently to Herger, her almond shaped eyes wide, taking in and judging all of Herger's words.  You make a strong argument, Northman.  Why indeed should the Shadow seek her unless she was a threat?  Turning to look up at the sky, Elaural talks to no one in particular.  Caer Beris.  I heard of its fall.  No survivors.  To turn the tide on play that has been enacted for decades is truly remarkable.  Turning back to the Heroes, she watches the Erenlander healer Jessup inspect Aislin.

Kneeling next to Aislinn, he looks at the Heroes sadly, then turns to Elaural with a grave face.  She is dying.  I’ve seen this with cattle, even with some dogs, when the young die within the mother.  The mother slowly rots from within.  I cannot tell if the girl is or was pregnant, but there is a cancer at her core, its rot and corruption spreading out and slowly consuming her.  My skills are not enough to help her…I can heal wounds, cure diseases and poisons, but not remove a cancer.  Elven healers in Erethor might be able to do more for her.  Whether or not she lasts.., Jessup shrugs and adds, I’m sorry.

Aislinn stirs slightly, her voice mumbled and incoherent, her mind lost in a dream.  The goddess calls me...to the great wood...the groves...such dark groves...

Elaural looks sharply at the Heroes.  Goddess? Has the girl had such dreams before?  A great wood?  Does she speak of Erethor?  I know of dark groves, where even elves fear to tread...  Elaural mind races.  What can you tell me of Caft?  Was it there she encountered this "goddess"?  Is there any physical evidence of this "goddess" or your trials in the North?


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2006)

Starhl continues to wait for the others to speak. Being a loner, he is not the best in communication. "Aid us. Save her." the barbarian says.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 10, 2006)

Kaela steps forward to speak for the Heroes, reaching into her pocket to pull out something which she holds tight in her hand.

"Aislinn is like a sister to me. One day I found her in the woods, blind and feverish. She had been missing over the night and we all feared the worse. Even though our small town wasn't overrun by the forces of the Shadow every day like this place, the lands outside Caft were not the safest. Her father had sent her to look for a lost animal. She had wandered in the woods and passed the ancestor ring, a place of power and reverence among her people. She told me days later what happened there."

"She was drawn to the ring by a strange glowing light, green and clear. She said she met the godess there, a woman cloaked in the light. She was blinded by the sight. But the godess told her that she had awaken in anger and was ready to fight back. That the land was angry and would reject the Shadow. That Aislinn would be the hope in the hearts of all who would fight the oppressors. Now Aislinn can heal. She can take away pain and sickness without even a touch. She says she can feel the land, talk to it in a sense. She is the Chosen one. "

She raises her hand, the glowing green stone lying in her open palm, tinted light filling the area. "Since we have traveled with her, fleeing the Shadow, strange things have happened. I came upon this stone, which I feel has only begun to hint at its powers. Stahrl has a sword that can cut metal as easily as orc flesh. The land has directed us to you, Elaural. And I do not think that our faith in you is misplaced. Help us. And know that Aislinn is indeed the Hope. Even if she is not the Hope of the world, she is the Hope that burns in our hearts", she says with passion, tears brimming in her eyes.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 11, 2006)

Valurel looks on wide-eyed at the rapidly unfolding events.  He had barely had time to take in the sight of the elven woman before his companions began speaking and she asking questions.  He felt his stomach knot as memories of his homeland and family washed over him, unlocked by his kinsman standing before him.  

Upon hearing Jessup say that Aislinn is dying, Valurel's expression turns to one of deep sorrow.  In a world without hope, the young girl had provided some.  With her gone, Valurel wasn't sure he was willing to carry on the fight.  He was tired and this latest news was sapping his remaining resolve.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Elaural hangs on Kaela's words, her hand on the young woman's shoulder, lending strength.  Elaural gasps audibly when she sees the stone.  She reaches forth, her hand hovering above the granite shard with its stylized oak on a hill, but not touching it.  These are etheldar runes! Elaural's eyes widen.  I have seen this rune before, on ruined, ancient shrines scattered throughout Eredane.  My guess is that Caft built its ancestor ring on the ruins of a etheldar temple.  I know that the stylized symbol represents a deity once worshipped by the etheldar, but beyond that I do not know how to interpret it.  The scholars of the Order of Truth in Caradul may very well know its meaning.  Is there any marks also on the girl?  With your permission...  Elaural kneels next to Aislinn, gently pulling back her frayed clothes to reveal her white skin.  Elaural smiles widely; on Aislinn's left breast is a small, red mark identical to the mark on Kaela's stone.  Elaural stands excitedly.

I sense great power in that stone.  It is alive, pulsing.  It has formed a connection with you, young Keala.  Through the long ages that separate the fey from their etheldar ancestors, we have lost much of the wisdome of our forbears.  They are the ones that could speak with the Lost Gods, those now veiled from us by Shadow.  Has that veil been pierced, or indeed, has an ancient goddess awoken to help us fight the Shadow?  She gazes at Starhl and Valurel.  Rest assured, the elves of Erethor will offer everything we can to save this young girl.

Those insurgents watching the proceedings whisper excitedly amongst themselves.  A large male warrior stands.  If this girl does represent a link to the Lost Gods, what do we do with her?  Hide her?  If she is a weapon, who may wield her against the Shadow?  A female Dorn stands, her blonde hair knotted down her back, scarred hands resting on the haft of a heavy club.  The young girl is from the north, that is where she should return.  Take the fight to the very seat of the Shadow.  She was given to the North to defend itself.  The male Erenlander sneers.  She is here now!  The Northern resistance is in shambles!  The Dorns of the North are lost!  Immediately half of the assemblege rises, all obviously Dorns, or at least Erenlanders with mainly Dornish blood.  Hands immediately drop to weapons, as the other Erenlanders rise as well.  The Dorn woman speaks.  You Erenlander weakling!  It is the Dorns that bear the brunt of the Shadow like breakers on the shore - you and your ilk have no understanding of its full power!  I say she travels north!  Surrounding Dorns raise their voices in support.

Eluaral raises her hands.  Stop!  We must not quarrel!  We all fight the Shadow, not each other!  The young girl must travel to Erethor, to those elves who might be skilled enough to heal her and interpret her power.  We have no time to lose!

The male Erenlander slams his fist into his open palm.  NO!  When have we had such a chance to rid Baden's Bluff of the Shadow's grip!  Let our channelers divine her use as a weapon!

Murdoch steps forward, his face grim.  Throwing back his hood, he reveals his face.  As Murdoch Baden, brother of Tomas Baden heir of Baden's Bluff, I decree this girl travels to Erethor!  Use your heads!  She will die before you can use her as a weapon!

The Dorn woman scowls.  I have seen my people live like dogs, trampeled under the heal of the Shadow.  This is our chance, however slim.  How will the elves help us after they have her?  Hidden and safe in their great forest?  No.  She stays.

The eight insurgents place their hands on weapons, four Dorns and four Erenlanders stepping forward to separate Aislinn from the Heroes...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 12, 2006)

Valurel flashes his claws at the insurgents, a low guttural growl coming from deep in his throat.  "Stand away from the girl or many of you will die here today," he hisses, spittle flying from his mouth.  He drops into a crouch, ready to launch himself into combat with the people standing between himself and his young charge.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 12, 2006)

Herger stands and brandishes his axe.  In a voice none of the group has heard, he booms.  *"ENOUGH!"*  He turns to the insurgents, in particular the dorn woman.  "We are your people.  I am Dorn, like you.  I know what our people have been through.  I have travelled many miles and can tell you that the treatment of humans throughout the lands does not differ because of our liniage.  We are their labor, regardless of our ancestors.  The elves and dwarves risk much by just being alive.  Do not discuss sacrifice, nor on how we as Dorns are treated.  I am well aware of our situation.  He then focuses his attention back to the rest of the insurgents.  

"We are fools if we believe that we can control this power.  If it is indeed divine, we must seek out those who best understand such things.  The elves are old enough to remember things that we cannot hope to.  Surely you can see that even if she is the most powerful weapon we have to use against the shadow, she is still dying.  In order to save ourselves, we must save her.  If we are to save her, then we must take her to the elves.  Only they can help her now.  What good is a lantern if the oil is almost spent?  We must ensure her safety and health to learn more about how she will help our cause."

"One more day under the shadows control will not dim our spirits more than they are now.  One more day without treatment brings our Hope closer to death.  We must act fast and must have your support.  This is for the good of all; Dorn, Erenlander, Sarcosan, Elf, and Dwarf.  If we do not unite in this cause, the shadow has won yet one more battle in it's war to control all of Aryth."


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 13, 2006)

Lodric speaks quietly.  While Herger speaks truly, I must say that I do not like this talk of _using_ her as a weapon.  She is not a tool, she is a person like each of us.  Why do we hate the Shadow so much?  They force us to do things we do not want to do, be it through fear, anger, desperation or just a need to survive.  Will you do the same to this young girl?  Once she can recover from this malady, perhaps we can begin to understand who Aislinn really is, and what she can offer for the land and the people of Aryth. 

I have seen and felt her powers of healing.  Perhaps her destiny is not to be used as a weapon at all.  I believe that only she can know for certain and she must be the one to decide.  Others may provide wisdom and guidance, but to just use her as we see fit I believe would be to destroy her.  I will not stand for that.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 14, 2006)

The four Erenlanders and four Dorns eye each other warily as they rush to secure Aislinn.  Taken aback by Valurel's feral nature, the first few halt, unsure what to expect from the Snow Elf.  One male Erenlander cries out, By Aryth!  Are all Snow Elves as wild animals?

Herger's bellow halts the rest, all shaken by Herger's massive size.  The Dorn woman raises her head proudly.  One more day under the Shadow is the one I may die!  Never to see my people free...to know I have failed in destroying the scourge that now blankets our land.  She spits forcefully at the ground.  I do not like losing such an advantage this girl might give us against our oppressors!

Lodric's calm words, full of wisdom as Herger's, only reinforce the big man's logic.  The male Erenlander steps forth for his people.  Grinding his teeth in anger and humiliation, his low voice rumbles forth.  You are...right.  To use her, as the Shadow uses us, makes us no better than the Shadow.  However, we will not relinquish her wholly.  He pauses.  If her destination is Erethor, let us help.  We do not want her secreted away by the Elves, her power used for their advantage.  Representatives of our two groups will be sent with those that travel with her to Erethor.  We are to be part of this process.  Or she does not leave Baden's Bluff.  The Dorn woman next to the Erenlander nods solemnly.

Murdoch and Elaural look questioningly at the Heroes.  Murdoch speaks.  While these insurgents are technically under my command, their cells do operate with a great deal of indepence in Baden's Bluff.  This independence has lead to some noticable insubordination.  Murdoch scowls at the other insurgents.  Still, what they have proposed seems fair and offers strength of arms for a long arduous journey.  You, Heroes of Caft, have taken Aislinn this far.  Aryth herself seems to have chosen you to guard this girl.  You choose your own company.  What say you to these demands?


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2006)

"A seed planted in the ground will one day become a tree, imprevious to blows of axe. A cub cannot hope to take on a deer; it requires time to nurture. In our impatience, we may not allow the girl to develop. And our last hope to perish." says Starhl coolly. After hearing Lodric's words, Starhl nods. "To Erethor then." the barbarian growls.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 15, 2006)

Kaela watches Starhl speak with suprising eloquence, smiling at his wise words. "We may have differing opinions of how to deal with the situation, but one thing is true; we all mean to fight the Shadow in our own way. Aislinn must reach Erethor. Who would go with us? Stand forward and state your case. It will be up to us to decide who will represent your groups in our party, and that is final."


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 18, 2006)

Elaural smiles, laying her hand gently on Starhl's shoulder.  Murdoch also smiles fiercely.  Aye.  The Northman's words ring true.  If you would join this venture, step forward and state your case as Kaela demaned.

The Dorn woman steps forward, her head held high.  Beautiful in a rugged sense, her tall frame marks her as a Dorn.  I am Brunhild, daughter of Egil.  Long have I ridden the northern plains splintering spear against the Shadow's minions.  I am now a representative of the Dorns here in Baden's Bluff, working to funnel refugees out of the north and weapons and warriors into the cold lands to defend my people and my land.  I have no love for the elves, hidden in their protective forest while my people are laid bare in a stark unforgiving land.  My loyalty is to my people.  My honor is my life.  My hatred for the Shadow is unmeasurable.  If this girl can help my people and she must journey to Erethor, I will give my life to make sure she makes the journey.

The Erenlander steps forward, his eyes glaring at his Dorn rival before turning to face the Heroes.  Not as tall as the Dorn, his shoulders are broad and his chest deep.  I am Rowan of Baden's Bluff.  Murdoch could speak well to my sacrifices in the war against the Shadow.  Long have I seen this great city crushed under the heel of the Shadow's legates, using its populace for their own playthings.  If this girl can help break the Shadow's hold on our beloved city, I will help in any way I can.  We have the same goal: to see the Shadow overthrown.

Murdoch nods and looks at Kaela and the other Heroes.  What do you say?  Both are fine warriors and I can attest to their hatred of the Shadow.  Trustworthy?  I would say so, but with this girl...who can be trusted?  Murdoch pauses.  I say we make our decisions quickly and move to get the girl out of the city.  What say you, Elaural?

Elaural's response is quick.  We meet on the waterfront at midnight, on the Worm Docks at the old fishery.  My advice is to get her out of the city tonight.

Murdoch looks at the Heroes, his one eyebrow raised.  What say you to these plans?


----------



## Krug (Sep 19, 2006)

Starhl stands forward. "I am Starhl. What is past is history. And I despise the Shadow as much as all of  you." His hands wander to his sword, clasping it briefly.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 20, 2006)

I welcome your company, Brunhild and Rowan.  I hope as we journey that you will come to feel some of what each of us feels when it comes to this special girl and so realize that she may be much more than a weapon to use against the shadow in one land or another.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 20, 2006)

Kaela nods at Lodric's words. "She is our Hope and our burden; our beloved and our responsibility. I too hope you will grow to see her in the same manner." She smiles as she looks down at Aislinn. 

"Brunhild and Rowan, welcome to our company. We accept your offer."


----------



## maddmic (Sep 20, 2006)

"I too welcome you both into our company.  I must request though that we all remember what the goal is.  We have had issues in the past with some of our group who see it there place to cause tension and blur the sight of our common purpose."  With that, Herger makes it a point to throw a glance at Fallax.

"I agree that we must move quickly and quietly out of this place.  Any thoughts as to how to keep a person of my size unnoticed?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 20, 2006)

"You may join our group but trust must be earned...and I will be watching." Valurel says simply, a hard scowl on his face.  "Let us make plans to be away from this place as soon as possible.  We have a long journey ahead."


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 21, 2006)

Brunhild and Rowan nod solemnly at the Heroes welcome...and warning.  Meanwhile, Fallax scowls at the new additions to the group, and his scowl only deepens with Herger's knowing look.

Murdoch speaks.  We can dispense with the pleasantries.  We need to move.  I will lead Aislinn's protectors back to our safehouse on the Worm Docks.  With Elaural's suggestion, we will meet at midnight at the old fish salting house and move Aislinn south and out of Baden's Bluff.  We have contacts in Elsweir that can provide us with equipment.  Then let us take the time to decide our best path of travel to Erethor while Theiv's rogues search the city for Aislinn.  Any suggestions?

OOC:  OOC: Is there anything the Heroes would like to add?  Otherwise I will assume this encounter is complete, move the story ahead , and begin the travel back to the safehouse.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm set.  Warp one, engage


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2006)

_Nope. _


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Before I start, I need maddmic to roll two Will saves for Herger.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC:
Of course it would be a Will save.
There's a great place called invisible castle where you can "roll" and the GM can see the results.  Not so great for me on the first roll.    Better on ehte 2nd though!  

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=632323  Total of 2
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=632330  Total of 19


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 23, 2006)

OOC:  I am sending everyone back in the same order they arrived.  I did not have any complaints about the order previously.  

Quickly, the assemblage breaks as the insurgents see to their charges before the journey to Erethor.  Elaural, Brunhild, Rowan, and their followers proceed out of the East Steeps in a westward direction to prepare for their departure and leave their resistance cells in capabable hands.  The plan is to meet at midnight on the Worm Docks near the old fish salting building on the wharves.

Murdoch leads the heroes back to their safe house, taking a confusing route through back alleyways and between buildings first down the treacherous slopes of the East Steeps and then the refuse littered Worm Docks.  The day is late and shadows gather in the alleyways and streets as the sun sets, casting its blood red rays over Baden's Bluff.  A few lanterns are lit by sullen eyed commoners in th e darker sections of the city.  Again the wind is still, waiting as if for a storm to break.  

Murdoch and Lodric lead the way, stooped and bent under their ragged cloaks, poking in the refuse like beggars as they seek to throw off any suspicion from the orc patrols.  Forty yards away, Bowen and Kaela follow. Ibor, Herger, Fallax, and Aislinn follow the two healers, again the unconscious Aislinn draped over Herger's arms and covered in the many rags covering the Giant. Ensin, Valurel and Starhl keep their eyes open for peril as they guard the rear.

Herger has not felt comfortable since leaving the East Steeps.  A hidden menace, a shadow of hatred, lurks in his heart.  The orc patrols keep their distance, not giving any significance to the insurgents disguised as beggars.  Pausing in the shadows, Herger dares to risk rising to his full height.  There, at the top of Baden's Bluff, in the more opulent sector of the city, above the rocky face of the East Steeps, a black shape crouches on a spire.  A menacing shape of darkness and shadow, slowly stretching its massive bat-like wings as it surveys the city.  A sudden coldness seizes the Giant's heart as his eyes momentarily meets the baleful, red gaze of the beast on the spire, its red luminous eyes visible even at this great distance.  The gaze of the beast moves on, obviously missing that of Herger's.  Stooping down once again, Herger feels the urge to move quickly and flee before the great beast looks again in their direction.

At that moment, an patrol of six orcs moves around Ensin, Valurel, and Starhl.  Laughing at the disguised insurgents, the orcs appear to be amusing themselves at the expense of the Heroes, pushing and goading them into a fight.  Luckily, they have not recoginized the three for what they truly are.

Ahead of Herger, Murdoch, Lodric, Kaela and Bowen continue to move, but slow down to observe what is happening to the trailing Heroes.

Herger suddenly realizes Fallax has been speaking, but in a tongue he does not recognize.  Suddenly the Giant's limbs grow heavy, his speech falters, the control over his muscles fail.  Herger drops to his knees, his body leaning aginst a wooden building.  Herger's fear for Aislinn is realized as Ibor steps in front of him, smiling wolfishly as he lifts Aislinn from Herger's arms and steps into a side alley.  Behind Herger, Fallax's rotten breath drifts into Herger's face as the old man bends close.  Thank you SO much for protecting myself and Aislinn in our taxing journey, Northman.  You fool!  Treat me like a dog, will you?  As a former scholar of Highwall, I demand respect!  And I will have you bastard!  Aislinn is now mine and I will control the power that has awoken inside of her.  All of my research in the Northlands near Caft's ancestor ring - I know who has awoken!  I know what power has taken Aislinn!  If you only knew!  I will rival a Night King when Aislinn's full power is revealed!  As for you, dog, here is repayment for the way you have treated me!  Herger's anger and rage is matched suddnely by an intense pain as Fallax buries his dagger deep into Herger's ribs.  Standing up, Fallax yells toward the orcs.  Please!  Please!  Don't hurt me, but this Northman is carrying weapons!  With that, Fallax sidles into the dark side alley in pursuit of Ibor.

The Valurel, Starhl, Kaela and Lodric are stunned with shock as they see Herger collapse and Fallax whispering in Herger's ear before calling out 

The orcs near Valurel and Starhl pause, looking back up the alleyway.  What in the Shadow's name is going on?  Seize them! the patrol leader screams as three orcs run toward Herger, their boots ringing out on the cobblestones.

Herger's rage and frustration translate into a single tear that runs down his cheek.  Aislinn.  They have failed her.

OOC: Valurel, Starhl, and Ensin are 120 feet from Herger.  To the north, Kaela and Bowen are 120 feet from Herger and Murdoch and Lodric are 240 feet.  Herger takes 8 points of damage and is currently held.  The coup de grace by Fallax on Herger failed.  Sorry, maddmic, the second roll was meant to be a fortitude save rather than a will save in case the first save failed, but using your second roll, it looks like you made the fortitude save.  Everyone, please state your actions.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 24, 2006)

Betrayed!  I did not trust that old man, but apparently I did not recognize how little I should trust him.

Murdoch, we must find Aislinn.  Do you know where the alley Fallax fled down leads?  Can we cut them off?


----------



## maddmic (Sep 25, 2006)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> OOC: Herger takes 8 points of damage and is currently held.




OOC:
crap.

Herger tries to move, yet it is as if his muscles are held by some unseen force.  He knew Fallax was a detriment to their cause, but he didn't realize how evil, nor how powerful the man was.  As he watched the cowards flee with his charge, his eyes burn a gaze into their backs.  Struggling once again, he tries to move as the orcs have taken notice of him.


OOC:
If I'm not mistaken, Herger can try to save every round?  If so, he'll try again.  The roll for the will save is here:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=637133  =  13 total
Also, did Herger fall, was he pushed, or did something else cause him to become prone?  Just curious why he collapsed.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 25, 2006)

OOC: Thanks for keeping on top of the rolls, maddmic.  My next post will be for the round after Ibor and Fallax flee and that roll will represent 1 round after Herger was held.  And sorry for the confusion with the Hold Person spell.  The way we have played in my previous group, and I should have been more clear here or maybe not even used the description, is that when a person is held, they are basically paralyzed, not frozen, and joints can be moved, etc. by external forces.  Basically, Ibor and Fallax pushed you down to your knees and leaned your shoulder against a building so they could get at Aislinn.  If you want to think of Herger still frozen in place, that is fine.  I won't penalize you a move action to stand up if the Hold Person spell is broken or wears off.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2006)

ooc: Damn it! Can I cast at Fallax before he heads down the alley? Even though it doesn't seem he would share knowledge of his potential 'prize' with the orcs, Kaela would see him dead rather than free to plague them.   


Kaela's eyes go wide in shock as the scholar's betrayal becomes clear. Lifting her fingers, she points at the wizened old man and releases an enchantment to drop him to the ground. _All those before me, Earth and Ancestors, don't fail me now!_ she thinks.

ooc: If I can't cast Sleep in time, I'll probably run to Herger. I should be in range of Fallax (130'). And to think I had that artist draw that little bastard in our group portrait.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 27, 2006)

Valurel curses under his breath as the orcs move in.  He is barely able to restrain himself as the orcs begin hurling insults and taunts.

A few moments later, he watches helplessly as Fallax makes an attempt to kill Herger.  Somewhere deep inside Valurel was not overly surprised by the betrayal.  He had never really trusted the old man, but he was fully aware that he rarely trusted anyone.

Without further thought, Valurel moves swiftly into action.  Dropping into a crouch, he lashes out viciously with his claws at the nearest orc, hoping to catch the brute by surprise with the sudden move.

OOC:  Attack the nearest orc.  I am assuming that three of the six broke off to deal with Herger and there are still three around Valurel, Starhl and Ensin.  He will attack one of those if that is the case.  Otherwise, he will sprint towards Herger and attack the orcs heading that way.  Claw attack +6/+6 to hit, 1d4+5 damage each.


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2006)

Starhl draws his sword. "I will take pleasure in shedding orc blood," he says, readying his weapon. 

_Bjorn's Faith: +10, 2d6+7/19-20, Cleaving. If the wolf is near, he will tell it to wait until they are near to attack._


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: The surprise round and the first combat round are below.  I will grant Valurel, Starhl, and Ensin surprise on the three orc thugs.  Valurel can attack and Starhl draws his sword.  During the beginning of combat after the surprise round, both Valurel, Starhl, and Ensin had first initiative.  The Wolf is no more than a few feet from Starhl.

A ghostly flash in the long shadows, Valurel springs onto the nearest orc, raking at the exposed flesh near the neck.  The talons on one hand find purchase in the orc's flesh, splattering blood and forcing the orc to emit a howl of pain, its beady red eyes glaring with anger and revenge.  Valurel strikes once again and the orc's rage fades from its eyes as the dead orc drops to its knees and then backward.

To either side of Valurel, Starhl and Ensin throw back their capes and blades leap into their hands as they rush the orcs.  The other two orcs momentarily hesitate with the fury of the attack, before seeking to draw their massive vardatches.  Ensin's blade skitters down the scale mail of an orc harmlessly, but the swinging vardatch catches Ensin squarely in the side, tearing flesh and cracking bone.  With a cry, Ensin drops to one knee in pain, the attacking orc looming large to strike the killing blow.

_Bjorn's Faith_ swings in a wide arc, catching an orc in the shoulder and drawing blood.  With a scream, the orc swings back its vardatch its momentum crashing into Starhl's thigh, blood running freely down the big Northman's leg.  Nearby, a fury of fangs and claws, the Wolf jumps onto the orc's back and tears at the orc's throat.  The orc's hands try to stem the flow of blood from its neck to no avail as it collapses on the blood-soaked, cobblestone street.

Down the alleyway, two of the three orcs charge back toward Valurel and Starhl.  One orc continues to secure Herger.

OOC: Starhl and Valurel have dispatched their orcs.  Two more are approaching.  Ensin is still fighting his.  Starhl takes 7 points of damage.


Herger's heart pounds in his chest, fear rushing through him.  Behind, he can hear the hobnailed boots of the approaching orcs screech to a halt as battle breaks out behind him.  Valurel and Starhl are battling the orcs!  The group of three orcs behind Herger break, with only a lone pair of boots sounding on the stone alleyway behind him.  Herger strains at the arcane bonds that hold him, his massive form seeking to rise.  Failing, Herger sweats in frustration, but gathers his strength for another attempt to burst his bonds...

Behind, an orc sneers, its language thick with accent.  Git up ya' cur!  A heavy boot slams into Herger's side.  Git up!  Grabbing at Herger, the orc throws back Herger's cloak and hood revealing his massive size and massive battle axe.  Hsst!  The orc draws in breath through clenched teeth in realization of what lies in front of him before sounding a horn that resonates through the city.  To arms!  We have found the insurgents!

From down the alleyway that Fallax disappeared comes an answering horn, shouts, and the running tramp of hobnailed boots.

OOC: Herger failed at his Will saving throw.  Roll again, maddmic.


Kaela's small form trembles with fury at the Heroes' betrayal.  Her angry voice rises as it weaves Aryth's arcance forces, not into a comfortable net of sleep, but a blanket of smothering.  Her anger manifests as an arcane bolt that slams into Fallax, staggering the old man as he tries to stay awake.  Shaking his head to clear his eyes, he turns once at Kaela, smiles wickedly, and disappears down the side alleyway.  Beside Kaela, Bowen screams a curse as Fallax disappears.

OOC: Technically, I would rule Fallax made it around the corner of the alleyway before the spell was cast, but I though I would make it fair to everyone to at least give Kaela a chance with a spell.  My roll is here, without modifiers so you cannot guess anything about Fallax.  Unfortunately, for the Heroes, he saved.  Thanks for pointing out the Invisible Castle maddmic!  And I hope everyone's anger with Fallax carries this game for a long, long time.   


Murdoch curses in frustration as he turns to Lodric.  His mind already has come to a decision.If we leave, we leave our companions to their wits and the mercy of the orcs.  But, Aislinn is most important now.  Let us make haste!  Murdoch and Lodric run further down the alleyway before turning west into another side alley and disappearing from the view of the other Heroes.  I do not know where they are headed, but we can do our best to intercept them!  Ibor could not hide from me - I know more secret hiding places in this city than does he!  He must seek a place where the Shadow's minions may fear to tread.  Dulach's Grove!


----------



## maddmic (Sep 28, 2006)

Herger's rage begins to boil over.  His mind screams at his muslces to move.  Fallax is getting away, his companions attack the orcs and he is unable to move by the betrayers wicked magics.  Having been kicked by the orc does nothing to help the mental torment that the giant is putting himself through.  Had he been bound by any normal means, he surely would've broken them by now, or broken his bones by trying.  This was nothing normal though.  His own oversight had caused him this punishment.  He concentrated with all his might and tried to will himself to move against the magic that held him stead fast.

OOC:
Yet one more roll and another failure.   I fear Herger may not be around to exact his vengance.....
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=644373  2 + 1 = 3


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 28, 2006)

Lodric follows Murdoch.


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2006)

Starhl squints at the pain, but the barbarian shrugs it off. He readies his weapon for the charging orcs, trying to cut them down as quickly as possible.

_Bjorn's Faith: +10, 2d6+7/19-20, Cleaving. _


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 30, 2006)

Valurel turns his attention to the orc savaging Ensin.  With a feral cry, he springs towards the orc and slashes with his blood-soaked claws again, hoping to finish off his foe quickly.

OOC:  Claw attack +6/+6 to hit, 1d4+5 damage each, unless he only gets one because he had to move too far.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 1, 2006)

ooc: Oh man, I got a little lost somewhere. Is Aislinn with Fallax?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 1, 2006)

ooc: It appears that Ibor and Fallax together took Aislinn.  Technically Ibor has her, but we assume Fallax is with him.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 2, 2006)

Kaela stands in a stupor for a long moment, tears running freely down her face. With Lodric and Murdoch running off and her other friends incapacitated or in battle, she is torn between running after the departed betrayers and her little sister or helping her friends in what seems to be a losing battle. 

Unbidden, her hand moves as if of its own accord into her pocket to wrap around the mysterious glowing stone and remove it. Clenched tightly in her hand, she makes a decision.

_We fight,_ she thinks, her eyes growing hard. _I will not let Valurel fall. I will not let Starhl breath his last breath today. And I will not let Herger die with the sight of Ibor and Fallax leaving with Aislinn on his mind!_

Channeling her determination and love for her companions into her enchantment, she attempts to envelop the orc attempting to secure the giant.

_ooc: Sleep again! Man, I need to grab some offensive spells now that Kaela is becoming a more active warrior. Edit: Oh, and sorry about the confusion, the writing was perfectly clear when I re-read it._


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 4, 2006)

Git up I said, ya' Northern' dog!  The heavy boot of the orc standing above Herger slams his hobnailed boot deep into Herger's ribs, obviously not understanding Herger's predicament.  Herger's rage rises as he envisions breaking the vile orc in his strong hands.  Above him, steel screeches as the orc draws and raises a vardatch above Herger's head.  Again Herger strains against the arcane bonds that contain him, only to fail once again.

OOC: Sorry, maddmic.  Roll again.

Seeing the orc's intentions, Kaela draws forth the green stone, its weight in her hand a comfort she cannot explain.  Her perception of the natural world around her grows, her naivity washing away like water leaving her hard inside, callous.  She could make her body hard, too, if she wanted.  The stone would do that for her.  Recovering quickly, her anger once again weaves Aryth's magic into a smothering blanket that envelopes the orc.  Clutching at the air, the orc collapses next to Herger, twitching in nightmares of Shadow.  Yes!  Bowen smiles fiercely at Kaela.  Good work, Young Kaela!

OOC: The stone provides the following.  At 2nd level, all animal attitudes toward wielder improve by one step.  At 3rd level, the wielder can cast _barkskin_ 1/day. Please record this on Kaela's character sheet.

Valurel launches himself on the orc attacking Ensin.  Two quick slashes with Valurel's sharp talons and the orc strives to hold his life blood from spraying from his neck futilely.  The massive orc drops in the street, a widening pool of blood spreading in the street.  The two charging orcs slam into Valurel and Starhl.  The vardatch of one orc slams into Valurel's shoulder, spraying the ghost's blood along the side wall.  Ha!  The ghost can bleed!  Ensin nearby stands up and thrusts with his blade into the orc's gut.  The orc cries out in pain before knocking Ensin's blade aside to assail Valurel again.

Stahrl swings his sword hard, bringing it down on the other charging orc's head.  The orc is staggered and careens into Starhl, its vardatch punching into Starhl's stomach.  Starhl grunts with the extreme pain, but smiles in satisfaction as the Wolf rips into the orc's hamstrings, dropping him prone on the ground.

OOC: Valurel takes 8 points of damage, Starhl takes 9 points of damage.  Two orcs are still attacking Valurel, Starhl, and Ensin: one is fighting Valurel and Ensin and one is prone fighting Starhl and the Wolf.

From down the alleyway that Fallax disappeared comes the sound of running hobnailed boots tramping on the cobblestones.  Shouting also emerges from the alleyway.  With an evil cry, a raven alights on the wooden building at the corner of the alleyway Fallax disappeared into.  Fixing its gaze on Kaela, its caws ring out harshly above the sounds of battle.



Lodric follows Murdoch as he sets a merciless pace through the streets and alleyways of Baden's Bluff.  Ignoring possible detection, cloaks blowing behind them in the warm air, Murdoch races for Dulach's Grove.  Between harsh gasps of air and hiding spots waiting for orcs to pass, Murdoch tells Lodric the history of Dulach's Grove.  A dark place...supposedly where a dark priest of Shadow fell to the resistance many, many years ago...the grove was a green, living park...now it is a blasted piece of earth, filled with rank weeds and the skeletons of mighty oaks...evil dwells there and even the Shadow's minions fear to tread there...they say the dead priest walks there at night...where else could Ibor flee and feel safe from the pursuing Shadow...come...we must be swift...for Aislinn!


----------



## maddmic (Oct 4, 2006)

Herger would bow his head if it were not held steadfast.  The sound of the orc's blade being drawn and his inability to move was enough to tell the large northman that it was over.  He attempted to break the enchantment upon him, yet it was only a half-hearted attempt as he knew he was doomed.


OOC:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=656540  =  4+1 = 5

It would appear that invisible castle does not like Herger......


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2006)

Without hesitation, Starhl lifts his sword and plunges it into the prone orc. "Now my turn," he says, not caring if the orc understands.
_Bjorn's Faith: +10, 2d6+7/19-20_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 5, 2006)

Valurel staggers under the impact of the vardatch and grunts in pain as the blade bites deep into his shoulder.  With a feral roar, he again attacks the orc who wounded him, spittle flying from his mouth in his rage.

OOC:  Claw attack +6/+6 to hit, 1d4+5 damage each


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 6, 2006)

Trusting her allies can defeat the immediate threat of the orcs, Kaela's eyes rise to meet the dread stare of the raven. _I trust that bird not one bit,_ she decides. Raising her fingers, she looses another spell aimed at bringing sleep to the fell bird.

ooc: Sleep on the raven. Last thing we need is a legate's eyes on us. We need to drop these orcs and get outta here with Herger. I can use my mist spells to cover our retreat again if you like.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 9, 2006)

Despite Valurel's smaller size, his launch staggers the orc back as it tries to fend off Valurel's raking claws to no effect.  A great gash opens down the orc's chest, scale mail splintering with the ferocity of Valurel's attack.  Crying out, the massive orc crashes to the ground dead.  Nearby, Starhl thrusts with his sword, piercing the chest of the prone orc who emits a shrieking death cry before laying still.  The Wolf stands above the dead orc and growls, before looking up at Starhl with satisfaction, knowing the orc is now dead.  Ensin stands up, ready to move with Valurel and Starhl, holding his bloody side but still brandishing his sword.

Further up the alley, Kaela invokes the arcane magic of Aryth once again, wrapping the raven in a smothering blanket of black sleep.  The raven looses its balance, sliding down the roof to land with a sickening splat in the alleyway.  Bowen rushes over and clubs the raven with her small mace into a red and black smear on the cobblestones.  Immediately a rush of wind speeds down the alleyway as a charnal smell rises and falls.  Kaela can feel nothing but unclean in its taint, but the raven's destruction released _something_ that may prove to be a greater foe now released.

At the alleyway that Fallax and Ibor disappeared into, Herger strains once again to break free of the enchantment binding him to no avail.  Tears of frustration well in his eyes.  As helpless as a babe!  The mighty Northman curses those that have brought him low.  However, he does not have long to dwell on revenge.  From down the alleyway hobnailed boots sound all around him as a patrol of twelve orcs spills into the alleyway from Fallax's escape route.  Standing tall and robed in black, the horned symbol of Izrador branded in his forhead below his bald pate, a Dorn legate steps forth from the surrounding orcs.

Blast!  Ensil the dock legate!  Bowen cries in dismay.

Seeing the dead raven, the legate sneers in anger as his eyes lock on Kaela and Bowen.  Witches!  I'll skin you both alive for this act of desecration against the Shadow!

Nearby the legate, a tall orc screams out.  Secure the Northman!  Capture the others!  Move!  Six orcs immediately charge Starhl, Valurel, and Ensin while three race towards Bowen and Kaela with raised vardatches.  The remaining three set on Herger and begin to beat the Dorn into a bloody pulp as they secure his hands and feet with tight rope.

OOC: The orcs and legate arrived at the end of the their turn on a double-move.  Six have started a charge at Ensin, Valurel, and Starhl.  Three are charging Bowen and Kaela.  The remaining two and patrol leader have begun to beat and tie up Herger.  The legate is standing next to Herger right where he came out of the side alley.  I need Herger to make another Will save.

Murdoch and Lodric race through Baden's Bluff with almost reckless abandon.  The fight to the east seems to have drawn many of the orc patrols in the area, leaving them mostly free to run.  Drawing large gulps of hot air, the pair crosses a stone bridge over a stinking miasma of stagnant water.  On the other side, a rusted gate hangs on its hinges from crumbling stone supports.  On the other side of the gate, twisted oak trees stand like gaunt skeletons among brown weeds.  The boles of the trees gather shadows darkly in the fading light.  Durlach's Grove.  I know not what we may find here, Lodric.  Maybe our own deaths.  Maybe this is a fool's errand, but I will risk it for Aislinn.  Have faith in yourself and let us brave this evil together.  With that, Murdoch steps into the darkening trees and disappears amongst the shadows.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 11, 2006)

Kaela shouts out unbidden, her concern for the gentle giant overidding her sense. "HERGER!" 

The immediate threat of the three rapidly approaching orcs must be dealt with first, though, and Kaela grips her stone tightly, its magic hardening her skin like the bark of an ancient tree. Pointing toward the rushing orcs, she once again attempts to drop the attackers into a deep sleep.

ooc: Not sure if the barkskin thing is a free action. Cast Sleep on the orcs approaching Kaela and Bowen.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 12, 2006)

continuing to follow Murdoch, Lodric steps into the darkness of the grove and remains alert for any sign of Aislinn's kidnappers.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 16, 2006)

OOC: OK, I'm forging ahead.

Herger tries once more to break the arcane chains that bind him, but without success.  The orc captain standing above Herger, notices Herger's strain.  Raising an eyebrow quizically, the orc raises his vardatch high and brings it flat side smashing down onto the side of Herger's skull with a booming laugh.  Blood covers the Northman's eyes as his mind drifts into blackness...

OOC: Herger's Will save can be found here.  With his +1 modifier, this gives a Will save of 10 for Herger, not enough to break Fallax's enchantment.  The orc dealt 14 points of nonlethal damage, 1 more than Herger's current hit points (13) so Herger is unconscious.   

The six orcs charging the warriors Stahrl, Valurel, and Ensin crash into the Heroes defensive line, steel shrieking against steel, bone and flesh thudding dully.  Starhl's massive sword disembowels one of the charging orcs, the raging eyes of the beastly creature widening in surprise as it drops at Starhl's feet, futiley trying to pack its organs back into its belly as it dies.  The other orc attacking Starhl brings its heavy vardatch down into Starhl's chest, staggering the Northman and expelling the wind from his lungs.  The Wolf responds, latching onto the back of the orc with its jaws, the orc screaming in surprise.

Valurel is not one to wait for a charge.  Springing forward as the orcs bear down with raised vardatches, the Ghost strikes with surgical precision, clawing the eyes and neck of a lead orc.  Screaming in pain, the orc's vardatch swings wide as it tries to extricate himself from the menace that is the ghost.  Another orc's vardatch glances off Valurel, causing the elf to grunt with the sudden shock of pain.

Ensin's attack against the charging orcs is feeble, the insurgent more willing to keep his guard, his one arm held tightly to his side against his smashed ribs.  The tactic seems to hold out for the moment, as both attacking orcs miss the young swordsman.

OOC: Stharl downed one orc and was hit by another orc attacking him for 12 points of damage.  The Wolf is attacking the orc attacking Starhl.  Valurel has two orcs attacking him; one is wounded badly and one is unhurt.  Valurel takes 6 points of damage from the orc's attack.  Two orcs are attacking Ensin.

Kaela once again casts her spell of slumbering on the attacking orcs.  Two crash to the ground, their vardatches skittering across the cobblestones.  The third screams a battle roar as it seeks to trample small Kaela.  Leaping in front of the orc's charge, Bowen swings her mace to smash into the orc's side.  The orc's charge impeded, it brings its vardatch down on Bowen's hooded head, spraying blood.  Bowen staggers back, blood running down her handsome face, her eyes wide with shock.

The air in the alley becomes stiffled and thick as the legate calls on the power of his dark lord.  A flaming sword spring forth in the legate's hands and with a gentle breath of air into his palms the legate sends the sword streaking at Kaela.  Ducking in the nick of time, the unholy sword scythes the air above Kaela, but turns to strike once again.

OOC: Casting _Barkskin_ is a standard action, so I assume Kaela would try to take out the attacking orcs first.  Bowen is hurt badly from the orc's attack.  Currently, there is one orc attacking Bowen and Kaela with two orcs and the orc captain held in reserve guarding Herger.  The legate standing near Herger is attacking Kaela with a flying, flaming sword. 


Murdoch and Lodric disappear in the murky depths of the dead grove.  In the warm, darkening air, the grove seems steeped in an unnatural silence that seems to deaden the sounds of the surrounding city, a city no longer visible through the intervening dead trees.  Passing through a thick copse of small, dead oaks, Lodric pauses and pulls on Murdoch's cloak.  Standing to the side, not more than twenty feet away, a dark, cloaked and hooded figure stands silently, unmoving.  Murdoch sucks in air between his teeth as two more figures appear, one in front of Murdoch and Lodric and one opposite the first.  One of the figures speaks, but in the thick air, it is hard to discern which one.  The voice is monotone, but dripping with danger.  Begone.  This haunted grove is now ours.  Stay and lose your lives.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 16, 2006)

edit
OOC:
Sorry for not posting sooner.  I had just posted this while you were posting your update.  Herger failed his roll that I made too, so it sucks either way.  LOL  I'll read the post and edit accordingly.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 16, 2006)

ooc: Not good.  Should we consider running at this point?

Struggling to keep both the astonishly fast flaming sword and her other enemies in view, Kaela calls on her connection to the land once again. Taking a short step puts her right next to her beleagured ally, ready to reinforce her. The young channeler forms a protective blanket of mystical armor around Bowen, as hard as mail.

ooc: Screw Barkskin for now. Take a 5' step to Bowen's side. I'll use Mage Armor for a +4 AC or Barkskin her if she is wearing armor. Concentration is a +9 if you need it, I'll cast defensively. I'll Mage Armor myself next turn. Man, I need some healing!


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 16, 2006)

OOC: Sorry, maddmic.  I just saw that we posted at the same time.  Rest assured, your Will save for Herger would have superseded mine, if the outcome would have been different.  Hang tight - Herger is not dead, yet. :\


----------



## Krug (Oct 17, 2006)

Starhl swings at the orc attacking him, attempting to cleave another one of the orcs next to him.

_Bjorn's Faith: +10, 2d6+7/19-20, Cleave
Apologies was away for a week for work._


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 17, 2006)

ooc: crap - what is the old rule about splitting the party? We may be about to become a bad example...

Lodric pauses We seek two who would have entered carrying another a short time ago.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 19, 2006)

OOC: I forgot Starhl's Cleave feat in my last post.  My bad.  Thanks for reminding me.

Starhl's sword swings wide, shearing through the attacking orc's scale mail, small pieces of armor flying across the alley.  The orc gurgles on his own blood and topples to the cobblestones.  Starhl carries the sword's momentum into another orc nearby, burying its blade deep in the orc attacking Valurel.  A death shriek escapes the orc's fanged maw as it drops to its knees.

Valurel launches himself on the other orc attacking him.  One of his bloody claws sink deep into orc flesh, rending the dark meat.  The orc snarls and swings back with its vardatch, catching the Ghost across the stomach with the dull blade, forcing a grunt of pain from the elf.

Ensin's sword creates a steel net about him, protecting him more than attacking the two orcs.  Ensin is unable to penetrate the orc armor, but neither do the vardatches cleave the brave fighter.

OOC: Starhl dropped the orc attacked by the Wolf and also dropped the wounded orc attacking Valurel with the Cleave feat.  The other orc attacking Valurel had a good hurt inflicted on him by Valurel, but was able to hit Valurel for 6 points of damage.  The other two orcs are flanking the badly wounded Ensin, who is fighting defensively.


The three orcs standing over Herger grow anxious, the smell of blood in their nostrils and screams of battle in their ears.  Two of the orcs move out into the alleyway, one moving towards Ensin, Starhl, and Valurel, the second toward Bowen and Kaela.  The orc captain stays standing over Starhl, unwilling to release his prize.  Take the pigs down, now!  Or by the Shadow, I'll break your backs and feast on your marrow tonight!

Kaela rushes forward and grasps Bowen in a fierce grip, the magic of Aryth coursing through her and into Bowen.  Bowen smiles feebly at Kaela, her face a pasty white.  No visible change has come over Bowen, but her confidence rises quickly.  Striking back at the orc, her mace hits the orc, but does little damage against its armor.  Snarling, the orc swings back with its vardatch aiming for Bowen's neck, only to be deflected at the last possible moment by some invisible barrier.  The orc roars in frustration, spittle flying as its red eyes glare at Kaela and Bowen.  Kaela...  Bowen's voice is slurred.  We must flee!  We are no use to our Hope dead!

Quickly Kaela steps back, but not fast enough.  The flaming sword swings down, smashing into Kaela's back, knocking the wind out of the small woman.  The legate screams in triumph Ha!  Young girl!  Give up now and the Shadow will be merciful!

OOC: The orc attacking Bowen was wounded slightly by Bowen's attack and its attack missed Bowen when Mage Armor was cast (she is wearing no armor).  The flaming sword hit Kaela for 4 points of damage.

Despite the din of battle, screams erupt throughout the city of Baden's Bluff.  Several peasants come streaming through the alleyway, their faces full of terror.  What could force the citizens to run through an orc battle?  The question is quickly answered as something _huge_ swoops low over the alleyway spreading a miasma of putresence and death.  Herger's beast!  The winged beast crashes into a nearby building, leveling the wooden structure.  Its reptilian head snakes forward on a long, sinuous, rotting neck and shrieks a piercing challenge.  The legate cries in triumph.  The beast of Shadow has come!  Your doom is upon you!



The cloaked figures stand unmoving as their voices issue forth.  No one has entered our grove except what you have brought with you.  No go!  A scimitar springs into the cowled hand of one of the cloaked and hooded figures.  A second readies a spectral looking bow, its length blazing with dancing blue lights.  The third stands motionless, waiting for the reply from Murdoch and Lodric.


----------



## Krug (Oct 19, 2006)

Starhl charges trying to decapitate one of the orcs attacking Ensin. He gestures to the wolf to attack the other orc.

"Die you servants of the Shadow!" he shouts.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 20, 2006)

"Starhl! We need to run. Continuing this fight is folly!" 

Kaela calls out to her companion. Ignoring the threat of the flaming blade for a moment, she calls upon the misty fog that has served them well before.

ooc: Cast Obscuring Mist, casting defensively. Concentration is a +9.  

She looks across the skirmish to where Herger stands, tears welling up in her eyes as the mist starts rising to conceal her slender form. "Herger! We will come for you! We will find you!"


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 22, 2006)

If none have come, then we have no need to tread upon your ground.  We shall go.

Lodric begins to back away, keeping an eye on the figures.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 24, 2006)

Starhl's sword crashes against one of the orc's attacking Ensin, but slips down the orc's armor harmlessly, sparks flying.  Turning, the orc snarls a challenge, its vardatch shrieking down the length of _Bjorn's Faith_ to rip into Starhl's thigh.  The Wolf follows Starhl's lead and grips the other orc's haunches with its powerful jaws, shaking and ripping, failing to take the orc off its feet.  Valurel's claws slash at the orc attacking the Elf, one of the claws catching its throat and spilling its life blood on the cobblestones.  The orc stumbles back a few steps before crashing into the alleyway dead.  Ensin continues to fight defensively, persperation and intense pain lining his face.  Northman!  We must flee!  The battle is lost and our forces separated!  The Beast of Shadow will consume us all! Ensin screams above the din of battle.  The single orc attacking Ensin is unable to break Ensin's defense.  From Herger's side, a single charging orc arrives at the battle and swings wildly at Valurel, narrowly missing the Elf's head.

OOC: Starhl missed with his attack and the attacking orc inflicted six points of damage on Starhl.  The other orc is attacking Ensin and is unhurt.  The charging orc from the last post missed Valurel.  There are a total of 3 orcs attacking Ensin, Starhl, and Valurel.


Kaela's despair manifests as a gray mist that obscures herself, Bowen, and the attacking orc in the alleyway.  Bowen backs to Kaela's side, pulling on the young girl as she tries to convince Kaela to flee.  Good work, young Kaela!  We must flee!  Nearby, a massive shape looms in the mist.  The orc!  Snarling, its vardatch scythes through the damp air, easily missing the two woman as it seeks to find them in the mist.  Nearby, another charging orc sails past the two woman, the two women camoflouged in the concealing mist.

OOC: The charging orc has no idea where the two women are and is attacking wildly.  The orc attacking Bowen is swinging wildly, but at least has an idea where the pair is.  The Obscuring Mist has only a 20 foot radius, so it extends about 10 feet short of the attacking legate.  Starhl, Valurel, and Ensin are sixty feet or so further south.


Above sounds of battle, the legate screams in frustration as his flaming sword, the manifestation of his god's power, scythes through the mist.  Crush them, Horror of Shadow!  Kill them! the legate shrieks.  With a reptilian hiss, massive jaws snap at the legate, its anger rising with horrible hissing, unwilling to follow this legate's orders.  The legate stumbles back, unwilling to face the massive creature as it advances from the ruined building, walking on massive, ruinous legs and claw tipped wings.  The orc captain flees in terror as the legate scrambles against a wall.  Standing above Herger, the massive reptile snakes its head in the direction of Starhl, Valurel, and Ensin and then northward towards the mist filled alleyway.  Issuing a shrieking hiss, a challenge to the Heroes, the beast grips Herger in its mighty talons.


Lodric steps back uncertainly, Murdoch doing likewise.  Fighting flesh and steel is one thing, but the undead?  The cloaked figures do not move, but merely watch the two begin to move back.  Unexpectedly, from behind, something crashes through the underbrush.  Two figures run through the trees and brambles no more than sixty feet away, one an old man, the other a powerful, scarred warrior carrying an unconscious young girl.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 24, 2006)

"Use the mist!" Kaela calls out to Starhl, Valurel, and Ensin. She concentrates again to pull power from the land, trying to extend the mist to give more cover. Once the fog rises, she nods to Bowen through her tears and turns to flee, holding the warrior's arm for guidance.

ooc: Cast Fog Cloud in a manner that will extend the coverage to best help Kaela's allies, then get outta there!


----------



## maddmic (Oct 25, 2006)

Herger is bashed into a blackness.  A blackness that consumes him and he cannot wake from, much like the magics that held him in place while his friends were being assaulted.  While his friends were fighting for their lives and that of Aislinns, Herger was enveloped by a darkness that tormented him.  As the battle raged and as he was unconscious, Herger's subconcious began to run wild.  Visons assaulted his mind and they seemed so real.  

He saw her.  Aislinn was helpless in a lake, calling out to him and yet he was on the shore, held by some unknown force.  He was unable to move and swim to her to keep her from drowning.  He looked down to see what was holding him and only saw a giant hand keeping him in place.  No matter how hard he struggled, he could not free himself.  As he looked back out at the helpless girl, he saw the old man.  He heard the wheezing and then the cackeling.  Then the stench of his old and rotten breath reached Hergers nostrils.  If the laughter wasn't enough to betray who the man was, the putrid smell confirmed Herger's suspicions.  Fallax sneered as he reached out to the girl and took her hand, all the while soothing her and calming her.  

The old man pulled the girl to freedom and turned to Herger cursing the giant while filling the girls ears with lies and promises that all would be well.  In that moment, Aislinns eyes cleared and her sight returned to fix a gaze upon Herger.  A gaze that would haunt the giant northman.  His last vision of their hope was one of her being carried away by Fallax and another person.  A single solitary tear ran down her cheek.  The scene began to morph into another distant, yet familiar time.  

A man in dark clothing and some symbol was smiling wickedly as he held two girls.  Herger then saw his father walking back to him with a donkey and wagon in tow.  The northman watch in horror as his sisters were taken away.  His fathers smile very reminiscient of Fallax's.  The scene then quickly morphed again into one of his father being ripped to shreds by a host of orcs.  He was still unable to move, held in place by a force stronger than he.  All of these scenes then faded to a gray foggy mist.  

Through it all, Herger had been unable to move.  His emotion had not been enough to free him from the magical bonds that held him in place.  His emotion had not saved his sisters, nor had it made any difference in his fathers death.  He then released all of his emotion and broke down.  The tears flowed down his face and carried all of the sorrow and guilt that he felt.  Even a bit of the rage slipped away and as he struggled to catch one last glimpse of Aislinn being carried away, through his tears he saw it.  A small light in the distance growing faint, yet still burning.  He struggled at his unseen bonds again and felt something.  He began to slip out of it's grasp.  He shut his eyes momentarily and tried again, this time finally freeing himself.  He then opened his eyes again, searching for the light.  He located it again and began moving in that direction.  _'I must save her.  Get her back.  Our hope, our Aislinn.'_

[sblock=Hrothgar]OOC:
Well, I figured since he's knocked out and going to be carried off by this beast, Herger had better be tormented by something.  I mean, his friends are knocking on death's door.....  I just figured that his dream would be ending as he is waking up, if the beast affords him that opportunity before haveing a snack.....[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Oct 26, 2006)

Starhl sees Herger fall, but is unwilling to just leave him behind. Raising his sword, he swings it at the reptile with all his might. 

_
Bjorn's Faith: +11, 2d6+10/19-20, Cleave, going into Rage( +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class)_


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: Good post, maddmic.  Stay tuned for Herger's fate...  Thornir, where art thou?

Starhl is a Northman.  Honor in battle.  Honor in life.  Even those his people have been crushed under the heel of Shadow for decades, their spirit crushed, not now would he abandon a comrade.  Another Northman.  Herger.  Breaking free of the orc attacking him, Herger races toward the massive reptile, his body shaking with an internal rage that makes the Northman see red.  Close to the great beast, Starhl can see that much of the flesh of the reptile is dried and withered with great strips of skin hanging in tatters and gleaming white bone glinting in the gathering gloom.  This is no living creature.  A twisted monster.  A monter of Shadow.  Even the orc pursuing Starhl screams in terror and flees over the cowering form of the legate.

Swinging _Bjorn's Faith_, Starhl drives the blade deep into the belly of the creature.  Hissing in anger, the free leg not holding Herger strikes out as it balances itself with a mighty surge of its wings.  The talons strike Starhl with an irresistable force, crushing the Northman and driving him to the ground, his sword flying through the alley.  Blackness consumes the Northman as blood pools around his crushed form in the tight grip of the great black claws.

OOC: Looking back at Starhl's damage, from this battle, he should have already been unconscious.  This last attack did him in.  Dead or alive...you'll have to wait to find out.  Everyone, please remember to keep track of your character's hit points and if you go unconsious or are dead, let me know!

Valurel and Ensin renew the attack at Starhl's brave attack.  Varurel's claws tear open one orc and Ensin, braving an attack, buries his blade in the gut of another orc.  Both fall quickly.  Before the pair can react, Kaela happens.

Kaela casting is instinctive, almost elemental in nature.  Her fear adn anxiety rise, lost as she is in the mist and without knowledge of what is happening to her companions.  Trusting her feelings, the young woman direct's Aryth's arcane fields to a point just south of the massive reptile.  Fog billows out, hiding Valurel and Ensin from the beast's bale gaze.  Ensin cries, Now, Elf!  Follow me!  Cluthcing his ribs, Ensin turns to run.

OOC: Valurel and Ensin have no orcs attacking them.

Bowen grabs Kaela, ducking the clumsy attack of the nearby orc and pulls Kaela northward, free of the billowing mist.  Staggering from her injuries, Bowen cries hoarsely, Kaela, follow me!  I know a way to safety!

OOC: Two orcs are still trying to attack Bowen and Kaela but are lost ilooking for them in the mist.

Lost in the midst, the Beast of Shadow cries out in anger and triumph.  Beating its massive, bat-like wings, it begins to disperse the fog and mist that Kaela worked so hard to conjure.  The legate's voice rises sharply in the mist as well.  Warriors!  Bring your vardatches into the alley and slay the insurgents!  Hobnailed boots ring out on the cobbletsones in the mist...


Lodric...?


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2006)

Starhl falls to the ground, as his blood seeps away. _The Shadow will fall! THE SHADOW WILL FALL!_ he thinks to himself, even as his life fades...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 28, 2006)

ooc: sorry it has been a very busy week.  I'm sitting in the Childrens' Room at the library while my kids are picking out books.  It' about the only chance I've had to get onto a computer for anything other than work or my mid-term exam.

Seeing the forms running through the undergrowth spurs Lodric to action.  Uttering a few words, a beam radiating warmth and comfort leaps from his finger at the figure holding the spectral bow Disrupt undead.  Ranged tough attack +5  No saving throw 1d6 damage.   and rushes past the figures towards the fleeing Fallax and Ibor.

ooc: basically attack, then move as fast as possible after Ibor - AoOs be damned.  

Hmmm. Am I smelling a TPK?


----------



## maddmic (Oct 30, 2006)

OOC:
I may be overstepping my bounds, or I might be misreading the post, buuuuttt......

Lodric, I believe that the ones coming through the brush are behind YOU.  I had to read your post and Hrothgars at least 3 times myself to get the picture correct.  If I'm seeing this in my mind correctly, I believe the undead stand in front of you and then Ibor and Fallax ar arriving to your rear.  

If I am mistaking your actions, or overstepping my bounds in my attempt to understand the situation, I appologize.  I only meant to clear up a misunderstanding if there is in fact one.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 30, 2006)

ooc: Hrothgar?  I read it as they were forward, left and right of us and they are between Fallax and ourselves so that is the way I set up my action.  If maddmic is right, then I would just bolt away from the spectral figures towards Fallax without my attack on the one with the bow.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 30, 2006)

OOC: OK, I'm moving this ahead.  Most of the encounter is over, except for Lodric and Murdoch.  Thanks, maddmic and sorry, Lodric, for not being more clear.    I wish I had time to make maps for these encounters.  maddmic is correct.  The three cloaked figures prevented Lodric and Murdoch from going any further into the wood and Ibor and Fallax have arrived behind Lodric and Murdoch.  I'll take your second post and move forward.

As the mist swirls in the alley and the screams of terrified residents of Baden's Bluff mix with the hoarse cries of orcs and the reptilian hiss of the Beast of Shadow, those few Heroes of Caft remaining slip away into the gathering gloom.  Shadows hang heavy with the setting of the sun, its last light a blood red against the tops of the buildings at the crest of Baden's Bluff above.  Ensin leads Valurel through a set of old buildings and through a fish monger's shop before taking refuge in an old, half-sunken barge tied up to a rotten wharf.  Kaela and Bowen also escape the Shadow's clutches by holing up in the ruined attic of a half-burned building many streets from the scene of the battle.  With such loss of friends and comrades comes grief and misery.  Will they see their comrades again?  Herger?  Starhl?  And what of the innocent young woman Aislinn?  She was their Hope, they were her Faith.  Now both have been betrayed as despair and grief become overwhelming.

OOC: Toric, Bobitron, Krug and maddmic, stay tuned.  Based on previous posts, I assumed everyone that was still standing ran.  If not, let me know and I will amend my post.  Once Lodric's encounter is over, I'll move the game ahead.

Murdoch and Lodric react as one, tearing through the briars and dead weeds at a reckless pace.  The pair are an obvious suprise to both Ibor and Fallax, who cry out in surprise and fear.  Lodric launches himself at Fallax, his right elbow crunching into the cowering old man's face.  The old man drops, blood flowing freely from his nose.  Twisting himself to his knees, Fallax's eyes blaze with an almost maniacal anger, gone is the cowering old man.

Murdoch's blade slams into Ibor, the scarred man crying out in pain and dropping Aislinn to the ground.  Blast you, Ibor!  You have betrayed us to Shadow!  And I will see he devours your soul!  Ibor picks himself off the dry ground and draws his sword.  Wiping blood from the corner of his mouth, Ibor smiles confidently.  No.  I have not betrayed us to the Shadow, o' Lord Murdoch!  In fact, I am insuring the Shadow's destruction!  Fool!  You seek too much diplomacy!  I am a man of action!  Ibor leaps at Murdoch with his sword with a yell.

Lodric's vengeance is now!  Slamming his fist into Fallax's chest, he knocks the old man back.  Fallax's breathing is labored and wheezing, but his face is still twisted in anger and cruelty.  I did not like the Northman, and now I like you even less!  With an arcane gesture, Lodric can feel his muscles begin to stiffen.  Lodric lashes out once again, grazing the old man's head with his fist.  Fallax keeps his balance and his arcane focus on Lodric.

Murdoch and Ibor are locked in mortal combat, their blades screeching and clanging.  Ibor's sword streaks across Murdoch's midsection, leaving the insurgent leader gasping in pain.  Murdoch's return attack strikes Ibor in the shoulder, showering the hungry ground with droplets of blood.  As Murdoch prepares for a return stroke, the insurgent leader cries out in pain and drops to the ground motionless, his eyes staring straight ahead.  Ibor nods once to the cloaked figure that now stands above Murdoch, looking down at the fallen leader.

As he begins to fight off the eldritch castings of the old man, something whistles by Lodric's head to plunge deep into a nearby dead oak.  An arrow.  Turning, he sees the cloaked figure wielding the bow fire another arrow, this one plunging deep into Lodric thigh.  With a scream of pain, Lodric realizes these are no spectres, but living creatures wielding material weapons!  Another cloaked figure swoops down on Lodric, swinging its curved sword, the blade narrowly missing Lodric's frantic dodge.

Peering into the cowled face of the menacing figure, Lodric's blood run cold.  No spectres are these, but something far worse.  Something that leaves Lodric's limbs heavy and numb with despair and frustration and futility.  The creature attacking him...is an Elf.

OOC: I ran through the surprise round (I figured Lodric and Murdoch would have surprise on Fallax and Ibor) and the first round of combat.  Lodric takes 5 points of damage from the arrow and must make a Will saving throw.  I rolled Fallax concentration check given the damage he took from Lodric's attack of opportunity (the grazing shot to Fallax's head).  The result is here and he successfully cast the spell.  Murdoch's Will save versus _whatever _ got him is here.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 31, 2006)

ooc: Sounds good! I'm excited to see what's next.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 31, 2006)

ooc: Lodric gets a 4  for his will save

Lodric struggles against the effects of the attack upon his mind, but cannot resist.  As he does he realizes with despair that the Shadow will never be defeated as long as supposed allies struggle against each other instead.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 2, 2006)

Lodric's body freezes, unseen bonds holding seizing control of his muscles.  With a crash, he joins Murdoch on the ground.  His mind frantically working but his body not responding, Lodric can see the cloaked figures, Ibor, and Fallax gather around him.  Fallax wastes no time in planting a foot in his ribs with a vicious kick.  Kill the bastards!  We need no fools in our venture!  The cloaked figures have not disrobed, unwilling to let their true nature be evident to the paralyzed Heroes.  One of them speaks in a melodic voice.  No.  They have the same enemy as we.  They will carry on the fight against Shadow as we will.  We will be gone before they arise.  Still, we cannot have them follow us...  A heavy weight crashes into Lodric's head and all goes black...


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 2, 2006)

Fast forward one day...


_The Quarries.  The rocky escarpments on the western side of Baden's Bluff that overlook the Sea of Pelluria.  Much of the stone to build Baden's Bluff was mined here, leaving behind a scarred landscape filled with dangerous mine shafts and sheer cliffs.  For years the insurgents of Baden's Bluff have used this dangerous location to facilitate their dangerous work..._


The dark cave provides some relief from the hot sun of Zimra, its burning rays fading to crimson as the glowing orb sets in the west.  Lodric, Kaela, Valurel, Murdoch, Bowen, Ensin, and the Elf Elaural peer cautiously over the lower lip of the cave, down a steep rocky cliff, and to the scene unfolding below on the stony shore of the Pelluria.  Behind them in the cave, several other insurgents stand ready, guarding the secret exits in case of discovery.  Since their last battle, the Heroes have kept a low profile, healing wounds and comforting each other in their grief.  Aislinn is lost.  Fallax and Ibor have disappeared along with their robed comrades.  Upon hearing Lodric's account of the story, Elaural was swept up in despair, unwiling to believe her people could be involved.  She has even offered her own life as forfeit if the Heroes do not believe her word.  When word came that the High Legate Theiv was taking "special" captives to the Dead Shores, the insurgents moved into the caves, keeping guarded hope they might see their lost comrades once again.  Below them, on the shores, their hope turns to anguish...
OOC: The Heroes are healed fully.


Stahrl and Herger are alive.  Barely.  They remember little since their fall in the alleyway, passing between periods of light and darkness.  Throughout their ordeal, pain is a constant.  Skin burns, flesh tears, and diabolical incisions have driven them into madness.  Dark shapes have hovered over them during consciousness, not all of them human, commanding them to answer intimate questions of their purpose in Baden's Bluff through the use of the Shadow's divine magic.  Starhl's and Herger's minds scream in frustration; their charge in Baden's Bluff is now known to the Shadow.

Today, beaten by orcs, dragged through the streets of Baden's Bluff in shame, Starhl and Herger have had their hands nailed through their palms above them and their feet nailed below them on tall wormwood poles embedded deep in the rocky shore of the Pelluria.  Only a few feet away from them, water laps at the bottom of their poles while the hot sun bakes down on their skin, burning their fair Northern skin as their tongues swell in their dry mouths from lack of water.  Always orcs are near to torment them, hiding in the shadows of the Quarries, preventing any chance of escape.  The day is almost unbearable as the Heroes pass between consciousness and unconsciousness.  Fishermen watch them from their boats as they ply the waters, their faces expressionless.  Comfort is impossible.  The mere shifting of weight tears the flesh around the spikes in their hands and feet, tendons stretching to their maximum.  Limbs go numb and the weight of the two large men slowly crushes their chest making breathing difficult.

As the sun thankfully sets, a man in dark robes and armor descends from the bluff, a tall, rangy orc at his side.  Theiv has come and Thune the Widowmaker have come.  Both were present in Caft that night.  Now they meet together once more.  The Dorn Legate speaks calmly, his hands folded serenly in front of him.  What a merry chase you have lead my tracker down from the North.   His smiles flashes wickedly as his eyes take in the misery and damage inflicted on the Heroes' bodies.  My ministrations have left several marks on your fine physiques I see.  Northmen are strong.  Torture is never enough to extract information from their stubborn skulls.  No, the magic of my Dark Lord is also needed.  And you were no different.  Aislinn is something special isn't she?  And now you have lost her.  A blind girl.  A blind girl!  You are both incompetent.  And failures.  You have failed that frail girl, that girl that dared put her trust in you!

Theiv turns to pet a wolf that moves up to his side on silent, padded feet.  A low growl escapes the beast.  Starhl's voice croaks in anguish and anger.  The Wolf, her eyes glowing a subtle red, has found a new master.  Theiv seems pleased by Starhl's outburst.Does it hurt to know she now follows me, Starhl of Caft?  Yes, her mind is now possessed by my demon pet.  And I will use her at risk of limb and life.  Theiv laughs confidently.  Incidentally, I was going to make both of you thralls to my cause.  Fell, actually, bound by the dark magic of the Dark Lord.  However, I have found members of our race are too damn stubborn.  Insubordinate.  I dared not risk it.  Therefore, I extracted the information I needed and inflicted my frustrations on you.  And now you die.  Horribly.  Soon the Fell will arise from the sea.  The spikes in your hands are strong and deep.  I doubt they will pull you off of your poles.  Instead, they will devour your legs and innards, tearing and ripping, as your scream in agony.  With my Dark Lord's blessing, your upper halves will also arise as Fell, screaming in hunger, but always unsatiated.  I assume as your flesh withers and rots, your carcasses will drop to the ground, to crawl grotesquely, screaming in hunger, always slower than your prey.  Such is the fate of those who cross me.

Theiv turns to go, but his voice still reaching the Heroes.  Now to find the old man and the insurgent Ibor.  Only a matter of time...

Thune the Widowmaker watches the legate turn and begin to walk away, his face impassive, but his eyes flashing at the wicked legate.  Walking up to Herger, the orc picks up a small rock and wedges it between Herger's foot and a spike, shifting Herger's weight off of one the spikes, and providing a moment's relief against the pain transfixing Herger.  Whether it was a gesture of mercy or to prolong Herger's agony, Herger is not sure.  Thune, what are doing?  Hurry up, we must be on the bluff before the sun sets.  Thune's gaze moves out to the water, where ripples begin to form close to shore, ripples that do not seem to follow the wind or waves crashing on the shore.  For a moment, his eyes narrow at Theiv as he hesitates, before motioning to the orcs and following Theiv up the bluff and leaving Starhl and Herger to their fate.


Above, the Heroes watch Thiev and the orc patrol leave the two suspended Heroes below.  Murdoch speaks in a low hush.  The Dead Shores are aptly named.  Prisoners are brought here to be consumed by the Fell that lurk in the water.  When the sun goes down, the shore will be crawling with Fell.  We must act quickly.  What plan should we make?  The sun's rays fade as gathering gloom settles on the Quarries.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 2, 2006)

The physical torture that Herger had endured paled in comparison to his mental anguish.  He had lost the girl and now the Shadow's minions were that much closer to obtaining her.  Not only that, but he and Starhl had told the legate information that they did not need to know.  Unsure of the orcs motive, Herger watched as their captors walked away.  His gaze turned to the waters of the Peulria and the unnatural ripples that formed.  In a hushed voice, Herger called to his northern companion.  

"Starhl, can you move?  We must get away from this place.  It has been haunting, knowing that the enemy understands what we protected, yet refreshing to know that she has not fallen in their hands yet.  We must move now.  We must try to save Aislinn."

With that, Herger begins to work as his bonds, eventhough it will shred his hands and feet.  He tries to free one of his hands by pulling it over the nail.


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2006)

Starhl growls in anger when Theiv says how he has taken the wolf. "I will get her back and I will kill you. Then I will slice off your tongue because you talk too much and watch as you bleed to death."

--

Starhl nods to Herger, knowing death awaits anyhow. He too starts to free his hands by pulling it past the nail, biting down on his lower lip to obscure the pain. His heart seeks revenge; slow and terrible revenge.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Nov 3, 2006)

We must go  and try to free our friends now.  We need to be quiet to avoid alerting the Shadow's forces as to what we are doing.  Kaela, if you choose to come with us, know that we cannot risk the use of arcane powers.  The Legate and his unholy beast are too close and would surely sense it, and we cannot wait for them to get farther from this place.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 3, 2006)

As Lodric speaks, Valurel's face remains an impassive mask.  Whether he is keeping his emotions in check or is void of emotion is unclear.  The events of the last day would be enough to shatter the spirit of anyone.

Wordlessly but with a nod to Lodric, Valurel moves out of the cave and begins picking his way down to the shore where Herger and Starhl are nailed to their wooden poles.  Vengeance burns in his soul.  But first his friends must be freed.  There will be time for vengeance later.

OOC:  Climb +4 (if needed on the way down), Move Silently +8 and if necessary (orcs or legate still in the area) Hide +8


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 3, 2006)

Kaela nods in response to Lodric's warning, nervous but willing. Gathering up her courage, she moves with her friends.

ooc: Climb +0, Hide/Move +2, Spot +2


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 6, 2006)

Thiev glances behind him back at Starhl and smiles wickedly but does not slacken his quick gait.  Within minutes, the legate and his orcs have disappeared, quickly climbing the narrow trails that cross the steep bluffs above the Dead Shores.

Starhl and Herger strain at their bonds but to no avail.  The spikes holding their hands and feet are many and deep.  Additionally, their large heads resist the flesh that tries to slide over them.


The crimson light from the dying sun glints on the northern reaches of the Pelluria as dusk and shadow gather on the Dead Shores making visibility difficult for those not blessed with sensitive vision.  Above, the Heroes descend through the tunnels and shafts that honeycomb the stone bluffs.  Climbing cautiously with the aid of the other insurgents, the Heroes finally emerge from a small cave, the water lapping its lower edge.  Murdoch looks at the water apprehensively.  Be careful of the water, but we must move quickly.  Orcs will be watching from above.  If we are successful, flee back to this cave and we will collapse it, preventing any possible pursuit.

Quickly the Heroes move out onto the stony shores with Murdoch, Ensin, Bowen, and Elaural.  Running along the beach, Valurel sneaks a look up the cliff, their previous vantage point lost in shadow and crevices.  At the cliff top, lined crimson in the sun's dying light, are orcs, their spear tips glinting in the sun.  A hoarse cry goes up followed by the blat of an orc horn.  The Heroes have been seen!

Racing to the Starhl and Herger, the Heroes seek to find a way to lower their comrades from the wooden poles they are nailed to.  Raised high, Starhl's and Herger's feet are shoulder level with the Heroes.  The Pelluria laps ominously against the bottom of the poles and any sloshing in the water by the Heroes seems to only add to the anxiety of the situation.

Murdoch hisses, The orcs will be coming.  We must get these Starhl and Herger down quickly!  At that moment, something moves nearby, churning the water.  With a hiss, several gaunt forms break the surface of the water, long strands of ratty hair hanging over skeletal frames with flesh hanging in tatters.  Help us!  Several croak.  It hurtssss!  So hungry! Others screech.  Striding through the water, diseased-ridden talons outstretched, the Fell advance, jaws agape.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 6, 2006)

Herger looked down at his friends and was deeply moved by their actions.  He had been unable to rip the nails through his hands and escape death, yet now his friends had shown up and were placing themselves in between him and his demise.  As the fell began to emerge from the waters and having heard the sounds of alarm from the orcs, he yelled.  

"Friends, cut the poles and drag us, or flee.  The enemy aproaches and you are Hopes last chance.  They know who she is!"


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 7, 2006)

"Herger! Stahrl! Stay still, we'll try!"

Kaela has her knife in hand, but she looks futilely at the thick beam, deeply imbeded into the earth. Turning to Lodric, Valurel, and the other insurgents, she holds her hands out in a display of dismay. "I don't fear the orcs coming here, but the Fell come from the water. We have to be quick!"

EDIT ooc: Use my stone to cast Barkskin on self.


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2006)

Starhl chuckles as he sees his companions, still wincing from the pain. "Haha... where does one find companions such as this... the pain..."


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 9, 2006)

The Heroes are torn between defending Starhl and Herger and aiding their companions down from their testaments of pain.  Before the Fell can close with the Heroes, Elaural steps forward, raising her hands and calling out in a melodic voice laced with conviction.  By Aradil, begone restless spirits!  You will find no foul feast here tonight!   Her face and body strain against some unknown force as by a sheer force of will, Elaural forces the Fell to halt their advance.  Shrieking in rage at being denied their meal of warm flesh, the Fell stalk the water and stony beach around the Heroes.

Ensin and Murdoch waste little time.  Slashing at the worm-eaten poles with small hand-axes, they quickly lower Starhl to the ground.  Bowen immediately begins the gruesome job of removing loose spikes or sliding flesh and bone across the massive iron nails holding Starhl's feet and wrists to the wooden pole.

When Herger's pole is hacked through, Ensin and Murdoch are unable to hold up Herger's massive weight.  The pole crashes to the ground, the spikes tearing Herger's flesh and breaking small bones in his hands and feet.  His wrists are yanked free with the crash, one of the spikes still embedded in one wrist.  Crying out in pain, Herger grabs the spike to rip it free of his flesh.  Once grasped, Herger feels a strength he did not know he possessed.  The spike is iron, its head notched with hammer blows.  The iron is coated in Herger's blood, but in some places where the blood has dried, Herger's blood seems fused with the iron.  The spike is a testament to Herger's fortitude.  Herger's pain.  Herger's suffering under Shadow.  Herger's triumph.
OOC: Herger's Pain (the iron spike) is a convenant item.  At 2nd level, the character gains the Diehard feat, even if he does not meet the prerequisites for that feat.

Aiding Starhl and Herger from their posts, Valurel notices a reflection in the shallow water.  Reaching down through water, sand, and stone, Valurel pulls forth a small, intact mirror.  Its outer metal rim is simple in decoration, Dorn design most likely.  Looking into the mirror, Valurel sees his own reflection slowly fade to reveal his innermost fears and his greatest triumphs.  Hovering behind Valurel's reflection is a sad-faced Dorn woman, ghostlike, emphemeral.  The revealing lends Valurel strength, strength to make Valurel more fierce than he already is.
OOC:  The small mirror is a convenant item and has revealed its power to Valurel.  Once per day, the mirror can cast Heroism on the user.  

Pulling Starhl and Herger across the stony beach, the Heroes flee back to the cliff, the Fell pack circling the Heroes.  Above, orcs stream down the cliffside path with orc horn blats.  As they reach the cliffside, the Fell begin to close in with jaws snapping, Elaural's ability to hold them off exhausted...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 9, 2006)

Valurel looks at the mirror in awe and wonder, never having held an item of power before.  His curiousity is quickly shoved aside however as the Fell advance from the water and the orcs from the clifftop.  He tears off a piece of his clothing and wraps the mirror in it.  He then tucks it inside his shirt, hoping that it will remain safe there.  If any Fell get close enough, he lashes out viciously with his claws.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Nov 11, 2006)

Lodric moves to help Herger up.  So much for stealth...Kaela, I think you can ignore what I thought earlier about using arcane magic.

Lodric prepares to intercept approaching Fell _Disrupt undead._ Ranged touch attack +5 No saving throw 1d6 damage.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2006)

Kalea spins to face the approaching orcs with fear and determination in her eyes, her hands extended to focus her magic. "I''ll stop the orcs!"

ooc: Calm Emotions on the approaching orcs. I'll do it again next round if it doesn't hit enough targets.


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2006)

Starhl tells his companions "Bless you... I thought you would have abandoned me..." When he sees the approaching orcs, he tries to stagger up, ready to face them with his bare fists. "Aye! Come! Come!" he shouts.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 13, 2006)

Herger looks oddly at the spike and absentmindedly allows Lodric to assist him.  Upon feeling the surge of strength, he glances around to the others.  He had never felt this way before.  _'Something odd about the spike...'_, he thought.  He then noticed the groups plight again.  He shrugged off Lodrics help and began to search for rocks near the base of the cliff.  He needs something large and heavy to throw.  Something that could get this group out of this mess and back on the trail of Fallax.  Herger had a mission to complete......


OOC:
Herger will leave the spike in his wrist if you will allow that.  I'm sure he probably has no other place to put it at this moment.  Also, since he'd see the fell closing and hear/see the orcs, his first though upon feeling the surge of strength would be to help his friends.  He is looking for a boulder to throw.    Also, would it have been possible for him to grab the pole that he was nailed onto?  If so, would it have been large enough for Herger to use as a club?  In addition, can I get an HP count for Herger?

Rock +4 (1d10 + 4, x2) 30’ (+2 BAB, +2 Dx)


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 15, 2006)

OOC: Uh-oh, this is why GMs fear the Giant-blooded! I would rule the pole to be Huge in size, but Herger could wield it two-handed.      Herger and Starhl are at 1 hp.


The Heroes make their stand outside of the small cave at the waters edge.  The long sacrificial pole braced against his side, his arms wrapped around it, Herger is eager to greet the advancing Fell, hoping to exude his rage and pain on these twisted creatures.  As they come near, the pole sweeps in a wide arc, crushing one of the Fell.  Several leap past the cumbersome club.  One is met by Valurel, its liquified innards spilling on the stoney ground as the Snow Elf's claws rip it apart.  Another is torn asunder by Lodric's disrupting punch.  The Northman Starhl lands a powerful blow to one with his mighty fist, ripping the jaw from the rotting creature; the undead does not seem to notice and raises its arms to grasp the weakened Northman.

Above, orcs descend the twisting, narrow paths at breakneck speed.  Several stop, raising their spears to drop on the Heroes far below.  Kaela wastes no time, twisting the eldritch energy around the orcs into miasmas heady with liquor and sleep, calming the bestial nature of the creatures.

At that moment, Murdoch screams to the Heroes, Get back!  The Heroes slam against the cliff, slipping into the cave as a shower of scree and boulders smash into the ground from above, crushing the pursuing Fell.  For a moment, the Heroes are lost in darkness, choking in the dust caused by the small avalanche, the cave entrance blocked by tons of rock.  Lighting a torch, Murdoch leads the Heroes on an endless twisting path of mine shafts, narrow crawlspaces, and precipitous climbs as the Heroes slowly advance back upward toward Baden's Bluff within the very rock the city sits.  Passing through caves that open into large sewer drains, the Heroes find themselves back in a small safehouse, the wood of the old shack worn and splintered.  A boarded up window prevents prying eyes, but several candles provide dim light.

In the dim light, the Heroes can see the old healer Jessup.  Quickly he tends to Starhl and Herger in the gloom, he himself wincing at the wounds the two Heroes suffered.  Elaural speaks to the Heroes, a great sadness in her eyes.  My friends, on swear on my life, the Elves responsible for Aislinn's abduction had nothing to do with Queen Aradil's agenda in Baden's Bluff.  They are rogues and their true nature is unknown.  They obviously fight on our side, otherwise Murdoch and Lodric would not be alive here today.  Why they took her is unknown.  However, the stone that you carry, Kaela, and the mark on the child are Etheldar in origin.  The Elven scholars of the Order of Truth in Caradul might be able to deduce its meaning.  But right now, it is most imperative you get Aislinn back.

Murdoch sits on his haunches as he speaks in low tones to the Heroes.  Fortune smiles upon us, my friends.  Ibor was seen this morning passing through Elswier, a greasy town southeast of Baden's Bluff on the Pelluria.  Nothing more than a backwater, Ibor traveled their often in smuggling operations.  The insurgents located their spotted the traitor, but unfortunately they did not know his betrayal.  I think your search for Aislinn begins there, my friends.  We will see that you get there, but unfortunately we must stay to see how deep Ibor's treachery is in Baden's Bluff.

At that, Ensin steps forward, placing his hand on Starhl's shoulder and looking into Valurel's eyes.  You two saved my life, Northman and Elf, in that forsaken alley.  I should be dead but for you.  I have nothing to offer you other than that which may save your life.  Elswier is full of Shadow spies.  Do not tally in that smear on Aryth.  Seek the one called Ellard, the tanner.  He can provide you with knowledge of the area and what direction Ibor left.  And possibly who was with him when he left.

Rubbing his chin, Ensin continues, his face apprehensive.  We feel Theiv the Black will waste no time sending his tracker, the orc Thule the Widowmaker, the same orc you saw on the beach earlier today, after Ibor.  They say his tracking skills are unmatched.  You must be careful yourself not to become hunted!  The Legate of the Sisterhood of Tender Mercies, Arwen the Raven and her brutal orc sidekick Darguun the Red-Handed, have not been seen today in Baden's Bluff.  Could they also be on Ibor's trail?  We do not know, but it is reported Arwen consults demons themselves, so she may have some knowledge of Aislinn's location.  Mercy on that poor girl if either Arwen or Darguun find her!  Beware!  The legates Arwen and Theiv have webs that stretch all the way to Erethor!  Ensin reaches behind him and pulls out a long object wrapped in oiled rags.  Handing it to Starhl, the rags drop at the end, revealing the hilt of _Bjorn's Faith_.  I thought you might be needing this as well.

Bowen stands and embraces Kaela.  Smiling at her through tearing eyes, Bowen whispers, Young Kaela.  You have such strength in you.  You are the core of this venture, this group that searches for Hope.  You must stay strong!  With that, she pulls up Kaela's hand and stuffs it with several small, clover-like leaves.  Have you and your companions rub these between your fingers when things grow darkest.
OOC: Kaela and the party have been given 4 minor charms (2x +2 luck bonus to attack roll for one round, 2x +2 luck bonus to Will saving throw for one round), and 2 lesser charms (1x +1 luck bonus to attack roll for one minute, 1x +1 luck bonus to Will save for one minute).

Murdoch turns and faces Lodric.  Clasping the Erenlander's hand, Murdoch smiles.  I was honored to stand shoulder to shoulder with you in combat.  I have something for you.  Fishing in his dark cloak, Murdoch pulls out a small wooden ring.  A family heirloom.  Legends say it will allow you passage through Erethor, but it has not been tested for one hundred years.  Take it, and may it provide you with strength.  Slipping the ring on his finger, Lodric notices the wood of the ring seems to twist and writhe, almost as if the wood is alive.
OOC: Lodric has a covenant item, Baden's Legacy.  At 2nd level the wearer gains a +2 bonus to all Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks.  At 4th level, the ring provides a +1 enhancement bonus to unarmed attacks.

In the hours that follow, Jessup tends to Starhl and Herger, healing their grievous wounds.  All are anxious to start the pursuit.  And to exact vengeance.

OOC: Since everyone is 4th level now, Herger can use Herger's Pain at 4th level to cast Bear's Endurance once per day and Valurel can use the "mirror" at 4th level as follows: Once per day, the Hero can look into the mirror to steel himself and gain either a +2 bonus to Strength or Dexterity (player’s choice) for 10 rounds.

Story award experience:
1. Escape the Fell with Jodya.
2. Meet up with the insurgents.
3. Stop insurgent bloodshed as they fight over Aislinn.
4. Stop Aislinn's abduction (not awarded).
5. Find some clue to Aislinn's abductors (if abducted).


----------



## maddmic (Nov 18, 2006)

Herger is eerily silent while everybody is healed and things are discussed.  Once the plan is laid out, he looks at Baden.  "I have lost everything.  Is it possible to get provisions for us?  Also, I do not have my axe.  I will try to use this pole as a club, but I must admit I am better with an axe.  I doubt that you would have one that I can wield effectively.  I just thought I'd ask."


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 19, 2006)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Bowen stands and embraces Kaela.  Smiling at her through tearing eyes, Bowen whispers, Young Kaela.  You have such strength in you.  You are the core of this venture, this group that searches for Hope.  You must stay strong!




Tears well in Kaela's eyes as well. "Thank you for your help, Bowen. I dread the thought of where we would be without you all." She nods gratefully to the collected insurgents.

"Elaural, know that we trust your words. We will continue to trust Queen Aradil and those who serve her. Once we recover Aislinn, I hope we can work together to throw the yoke of oppression from the shoulders of all our peoples."

"But now we must continue to Elswier. We will rest for a few hours so Herger and Starhl can recover their strength. Thanks to your healing talent, Jessup, we will be ready to leave in a short time."


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 20, 2006)

Herger
-provisions will be provided including two day's worth of food for the Heroes
-a Large greataxe will be provided to Herger, not easy to find, but the insurgents are more than willing to help!
-the pole was Huge, so I would rule Herger lost it in the avalanche or mines in the Quarries.

Kaela
-the insurgents are happy to have even met you


----------

